# iPhone 5 / The New iPhone rumour thread



## Grizzle

T3 have some cool concept pics

http://www.t3.com/news/concept-iphone-5-pictures-show-new-metal-backed-design

Looking forward to the new one coming out hopefully around October.

Any other info post up  :thumb:


----------



## Will-S

Latest rumour is relase of iPhone 5 could be as early as August. S3 apparently got Apple worried. Also noted price of S3 has come down by 50 quid so there may be some truth in the rumour.


----------



## Over The Rainbow

Im due an upgrade form my 4s on july 14th. Don't know whether to wait it out


----------



## Guest

I hope they put a bigger screen on the 5.


----------



## GR33N

I really hope it doesn't look like those pictures.


----------



## Yowfailed

I think it has to be down to what the new 5 can do (or not) in terms of speed, connection, multi tasking etc etc. The is only so much you can do to the look of a smart phone and to my mind Apple did it first. Problem now is, not only have the competition caught up, they've actually overtaken Apple in certain areas.


----------



## jonnyMercUK

GR33N said:


> I really hope it doesn't look like those pictures.


Me to. They are horrible.


----------



## j4m1e

Over The Rainbow said:


> Im due an upgrade form my 4s on july 14th. Don't know whether to wait it out


I've decided to wait it out, I hope it's worth it now!


----------



## Rob_Quads

Don't think it will be anything special this time. Slightly longer but the main focus IMO is going to be around iOS now.

TBH Phone specs are all a much of a muchness now. There is not a lot between them. Yes some might be quad core over dual core but in terms of the overall phone cpu power is not often the limiting factor.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Over The Rainbow said:


> Im due an upgrade form my 4s on july 14th. Don't know whether to wait it out


Don't wait, go for galaxy S3 :thumb:


----------



## John P

Scrim-1- said:


> Don't wait, go for galaxy S3


I actually couldn't agree more.
I was dead set on waiting for the new iphone since my contract ran out in January. I had been waiting quite happily since January on a sim only plan all ready for the IP5 release... then

I went into a shop just for a browse of the latest gadgets and ended up very tempted by the S3, a few days of contemplating later I bought it and I certainly do not regret it, at this point in time I much prefer the android OS, which surprised me after being so hooked on the Apple iOS for years.

John


----------



## gally

It'll be out in perfect time of my contract finishing. Always nice.

I'm not even going to give the S3 airtime to be honest. My 4 is still better than anything Samsung have come up with.

Roll on October.


----------



## John P

gally said:


> I'm not even going to give the S3 airtime to be honest. My 4 is still better than anything Samsung have come up with


:lol:


----------



## The Cueball

I saw some clip and it has a hologram keyboard or something and can project images out from the screen!?!?!

(not sure if it;s the same clip, I can't play the one in the OP at the moment... sorry! )

:thumb:


----------



## Ric

There has been component leaks (rear cases etc) which put strength to those renders.


----------



## John P

I think it looks good, looks like it has a longer screen but keeping the same width, which I think would be a good idea as it has the advantage of the bigger screen, yet its as easy to hold in the hand as the current iPhone models.


----------



## Rob_Quads

When do the UK branded Galaxy S3's get their 4.1 update?


----------



## 182_Blue

Its a Thread about the iPhone chaps, lets keep it on topic for a change :lol: i dont want to ruin Grizzle's thread.


----------



## IanG

My contract is up in October so the new iPhone is looking promising.

Haven't enjoyed my experience with Android


----------



## Junior Bear

The Cueball said:


> I saw some clip and it has a hologram keyboard or something and can project images out from the screen!?!?!
> 
> (not sure if it;s the same clip, I can't play the one in the OP at the moment... sorry! )
> 
> :thumb:


I saw that too, the video is fake, but apple should take note and develop the ideas in the video, would be amazing!

The projected keyboard would be fantastic


----------



## Rob_Quads

Hopefully improved camera - performance in the dark is not great still
Lytro Light-Field Camera
Improved GPS signal
Edge to Edge LCD (although doubt they will do it)
Waterproof
Guessing some form of NFC although its very very slow at taking off
Wireless Charging


----------



## Junior Bear

I heard it has been confirmed that the iPhone 5 will have a new form of charging, wether its revolutionary I don't know, more than likely a different connector


----------



## Weazel

The Cueball said:


> I saw some clip and it has a hologram keyboard or something and can project images out from the screen!?!?!
> 
> (not sure if it;s the same clip, I can't play the one in the OP at the moment... sorry! )
> 
> :thumb:


I have a friend who works for Apple and she is adamant that it will not be possible with current battery power etc, although the technology is there the batteries can just not take it.
Her small suggestions to me is that the screen will be 11mm bigger and other various improvements and is due Oct/Nov.
But again they are even secretive to their staff about what is happening. :thumb:


----------



## mel

FaceTime over 3G would be a bonus.....

( I had this feature nearly 10 years ago with vodaphone)


----------



## Grizzle

mel said:


> FaceTime over 3G would be a bonus.....
> 
> ( I had this feature nearly 10 years ago with vodaphone)


Same I had a Sony Ericsson K800i years before the first iPhone and i mind chatting to my brother in Glasgow city centre while he was in Florida lol face time is nothing new.


----------



## Rob_Quads

FaceTime over 3G has already been confirmed in iOS6, nothing to do with the phone.

Pretty sure there is a new connector as lots of parts have been found around that.


----------



## Yowfailed

A new connector! :devil: That effectively makes all current plug in accessories useless, and that includes a rather expensive car cradle/charger............Thanks Apple


----------



## Matt.

I bet someone will make an adapter of some sort.

Not ideal though!

What about all the iPod docks etc.


----------



## Yowfailed

Why do they do this? They have excellent products but seem hellbent on alienating as many loyal customers as possible every time there's a new model this or that. I fully appreciate that it generates extra revenue from the 'New Accessories' catalogue but it really pi**es people off


----------



## Th3Doctor

gally said:


> It'll be out in perfect time of my contract finishing. Always nice.
> 
> I'm not even going to give the S3 airtime to be honest. My 4 is still better than anything Samsung have come up with.
> 
> Roll on October.


^^^^This. Couldn't of put it better


----------



## kev999

Yowfailed said:


> Why do they do this? They have excellent products but seem hellbent on alienating as many loyal customers as possible every time there's a new model this or that. I fully appreciate that it generates extra revenue from the 'New Accessories' catalogue but it really pi**es people off


Stop buying their products and they will soon get the message,plenty of other products out there.


----------



## Darlofan

I think what Apple need to do is sort out their pricing, especially now Samsung are producing phones just as good and better.
I got my S2 instead of the Iphone 4s because nobody could get the price of the 4s down as Apple set their prices. Not looked back I love the S2 and will upgrade to S3 as soon as contract is up.


----------



## Rob_Quads

I think the S2 is more a IP4 comparison. If you were getting an S2 when the IP4S was out then it will have been out for quite a while thus reduced. 

A quick look for the S3 16GB on PAYG is bringing it up at £549 compared with £499 on the 16G IP4S. Looking at the contracts the S3 does look to cost a bit less but not that much.

You also have to remember that a majority of people with iPhones have invested in buying Apps in the Apple eco-system so to move from Apple to Android you need much more more than an equally good phone. This is often a factor that is ignored.


----------



## Dizzle77

Could the smaller dock connector be micro USB? A few years ago the European Union ruled that all mobile phones should have micro usb in order to reduce the amount of chargers users had to carry around.


----------



## packard

Contract totally expired (only pay under £3 month) for me to move to a new iPhone 5 needs some serious upgrade from 3GS (which is great)' I suspect they will drop the 3GS of latest updates like that have done with 3G.. 

Is ther any thoughts of contract prices and extras app wise from apple? And better integration to iPad


----------



## Rob_Quads

Dizzle77 said:


> Could the smaller dock connector be micro USB? A few years ago the European Union ruled that all mobile phones should have micro usb in order to reduce the amount of chargers users had to carry around.


Doubltful. As long as they provide an adapter, which they currently do they are covered in terms of the EU rule - http://store.apple.com/uk/product/MD099ZM/A


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Thought i'd share this...

http://www.redmondpie.com/more-shots-of-iphone-5-surface-essentially-rounds-up-rumors/


----------



## Dizzle77

Rob_Quads said:


> Doubltful. As long as they provide an adapter, which they currently do they are covered in terms of the EU rule - http://store.apple.com/uk/product/MD099ZM/A


Ye true, but looking at the adapter the usb slot looks same/similar size to the connector slot on rumoured iphone design.

I know Apple love having their own proprietary parts, but I wouldn't rule out the possibility of micro usb on upcoming model


----------



## Bero

Dizzle77 said:


> Ye true, but looking at the adapter the usb slot looks same/similar size to the connector slot on rumoured iphone design.
> 
> I know Apple love having their own proprietary parts, but I wouldn't rule out the possibility of micro usb on upcoming model


No chance of a Micro USB - they make HEAPS of money from companies when they licence the doc connector and are allowed to stick 'iProduct compatible' on their speakers/car kit/alarm clock. If they used a micro USB it's an open format anyone can use/manufacture for free. And although you can charge and sync through a 5 connector USB cable a 30 pin apple one fines you more features/speed and potential......and of course it makes it slightly easier/cheaper for apple people to swap to Samsung et al'.


----------



## Grizzle

jonnystuartuk said:


> Thought i'd share this...
> 
> http://www.redmondpie.com/more-shots-of-iphone-5-surface-essentially-rounds-up-rumors/


Very interesting I maintain it will be slightly bigger as pictured.


----------



## A210 AMG

Well I'm ready for the new one,

4S contract up start of August and I've enjoyed my 4 and 4s, the more I use it the more it just works and does things well.

Sure there are others probably just as well / better / cheaper but thats life and why we all drive different cars also.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ive decided its time to apple-ize my life.

I'll be buying a MacBook soon, it will be my first Apple computer. I will also be getting the iphone 5 when its released. 

I also like apple pie


----------



## Rob_Quads

Bero said:


> No chance of a Micro USB - they make HEAPS of money from companies when they licence the doc connector and are allowed to stick 'iProduct compatible' on their speakers/car kit/alarm clock. If they used a micro USB it's an open format anyone can use/manufacture for free. And although you can charge and sync through a 5 connector USB cable a 30 pin apple one fines you more features/speed and potential......and of course it makes it slightly easier/cheaper for apple people to swap to Samsung et al'.


Agree 100% Good business less that others are listening too - Take a look at the new doc connector on the Microsoft Surface  (yes thats a connector that Microsoft have a granted patent for so $$$ for anyone to produce a compatible lead)


----------



## Dizzle77

Bero said:


> No chance of a Micro USB - they make HEAPS of money from companies when they licence the doc connector and are allowed to stick 'iProduct compatible' on their speakers/car kit/alarm clock. If they used a micro USB it's an open format anyone can use/manufacture for free. And although you can charge and sync through a 5 connector USB cable a 30 pin apple one fines you more features/speed and potential......and of course it makes it slightly easier/cheaper for apple people to swap to Samsung et al'.


Fair points :thumb:
Suppose all will be revealed soon enough.


----------



## Derekh929

Wraith2012 said:


> I hope they put a bigger screen on the 5.


Have to agree with that won of the main problems and also the new Samsung is fantastic Apple is rattled and the deals on 4S are getting sharper they have them selves to blame got lazy and gready but i still love my iphone Galaxy S3 will poach lot's of iphone customers but not hard core fans , i hope they get it right and not release to early


----------



## Grizzle

Pretty much confirmed about new screen size and new charging port, will leave a lot of people frustrated regarding accessories.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...firmed-tech-giant-wins-patent-new-design.html


----------



## Dizzle77

Read this article last night. Apple's recent acquisition of Authentec, who specialise in fingerprint scanning technology, could have significant part to play in their implementation of NFC mobile payments etc.

Full piece here : http://www.quora.com/Apple-Acquisitions/Why-did-Apple-buy-AuthenTec

*Meet The Future iPhone Home Button: A Fingerprint Scanner*

_The AES850 [2] may be one of the reasons Apple is so interested in AuthenTec. It is the worlds smallest fingerprint scanner in production and has one of the highest accuracies.

The AuthenTec AES850 fingerprint scanner, or a version of it (perhaps round), will be the future iPhone Home Button.

The AES850 can be reworked to look exactly like the iPhone home button. This seems to be a very likely turn of events at this point. The AES850 can be placed on a switch to allow for a push button effect, however I am rather certain that Apple will use the touch of the sensor as a virtual push button effect.

The new fingerprint scanner/home button will serve far more applications then the iWallet and Instant unlock for Apple. It will become the center piece for authentication, login and password management. With one change, Apple will truly shift the paradigm in a very meaningful way. After the future iPhone is released few of us will remember what it was like before this new technology._


----------



## Junior Bear

Sounds good, unless I cut my thumb of and can't call an ambulance on it


----------



## Grizzle

yeh i seen that a few days ago... intresting buy and i think will be in the 5 or 6th gen iphone.


----------



## Bero

Dizzle77 said:


> Full piece here : http://www.quora.com/Apple-Acquisitions/Why-did-Apple-buy-AuthenTec


That would be an interesting feature....I'm not sure a scanner will be ready for this generation but with the wallet app it's definitely in prep for NFC and the scanner is the logical addition. A bit big brotherish though!


----------



## Adrian Convery

Might be a silly question but would it not be possible to make an adaptor from the 30 pin to 9 pin thing so the accessories work?


----------



## RP84

Adrian Convery said:


> Might be a silly question but would it not be possible to make an adaptor from the 30 pin to 9 pin thing so the accessories work?


Apple will most likely make one


----------



## Bero

Adrian Convery said:


> Might be a silly question but would it not be possible to make an adaptor from the 30 pin to 9 pin thing so the accessories work?


Of course it's just the Daily Fail dramatising to make a story out of nothing.

They're almost certainly stripping out the firewire connectors and a couple other obsolete connectors as they'll not be used in the future - so the audio out, video out, charge, remote control etc will all remain and apple will just build a crossover from 30pin to 19pin which will work with most accessories.


----------



## Bristle Hound

The biggy is tho' - is the 5 worth the wait?

I've just off loaded by trusty iPhone 3GS in anticipation of the 5 and am wondering whether to hold out & buy direct from Apple or go for a 4S

Decisions, decisions ... :lol:


----------



## Sonia

I'm waiting for the iPhone 5 then I'll be selling my iPhone 4 back to 02. I originally wanted a 4s but then realised that it's not that much better than the 4 in my opinion so I'd rather wait for the iPhone 5 hopefully it'll have a better camera and more gadgets


----------



## Derekh929

Sonia said:


> I'm waiting for the iPhone 5 then I'll be selling my iPhone 4 back to 02. I originally wanted a 4s but then realised that it's not that much better than the 4 in my opinion so I'd rather wait for the iPhone 5 hopefully it'll have a better camera and more gadgets


Same here hoping it's soon as getting itchy feet with apple


----------



## jamieblackford

Making the new model waterproof and producing the camera that would let you take pictures underwater would be a nice touch


----------



## Gizmo68

Personally I will be happy if the phone can get as good a signal as other makes and a home button that does not freeze... something apple have failed to do so far


----------



## Dizzle77

Load of tech sites have been posting new articles about Apple's acquisition of Authentec and how they seem to have done their dealings quickly, which could point to an imminent implementation of the fingerprint sensor in upcoming devices

Will be interesting to see what exactly Apple decide to do with the technology when it finally makes an appearance in devices......

Full piece here : http://www.appleinsider.com/article...appears_key_to_apples_urgent_acquisition.html

However, in addition to basic fingerprint authentication (used to authorize a purchase or unlock the screen) the Smart Sensor is also capable of a variety of other touch-based features including personalization, or "the ability to associate different functions with different fingers."

This could allow Apple to supercharge its iOS Home button, enabling users to initiate different tasks (such as launching specific apps, Siri or Spotlight search; call a particular favorite contact; start a specific playlist or ask for directions to get home) with different fingers.

In addition, AuthenTec's Smart Sensor can also be used to provide touch-based navigation, functioning as a "precise cursor control for text editing," with support for "360 degree mouse navigation," "optical joystick emulation," or as a "unique turbo-scroll feature for rapid browsing of long emails, contact lists or websites," according to public information released by the firm prior to its acquisition.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bero

Dizzle77 said:


> Load of tech sites have been posting new articles about Apple's acquisition of Authentec and how they seem to have done their dealings quickly, which could point to an imminent implementation of the fingerprint sensor in upcoming devices
> 
> Will be interesting to see what exactly Apple decide to do with the technology when it finally makes an appearance in devices......
> 
> Full piece here : http://www.appleinsider.com/article...appears_key_to_apples_urgent_acquisition.html
> 
> However, in addition to basic fingerprint authentication (used to authorize a purchase or unlock the screen) the Smart Sensor is also capable of a variety of other touch-based features including personalization, or "the ability to associate different functions with different fingers."
> 
> This could allow Apple to supercharge its iOS Home button, enabling users to initiate different tasks (such as launching specific apps, Siri or Spotlight search; call a particular favorite contact; start a specific playlist or ask for directions to get home) with different fingers.
> 
> In addition, AuthenTec's Smart Sensor can also be used to provide touch-based navigation, functioning as a "precise cursor control for text editing," with support for "360 degree mouse navigation," "optical joystick emulation," or as a "unique turbo-scroll feature for rapid browsing of long emails, contact lists or websites," according to public information released by the firm prior to its acquisition.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


It's certainly an interesting concept, the leaked parts so far do not indicate that it's included in the next iPhone - but my thoughts are, apple already have lots of real estate of finger sensing technology on the screen, i wonder if a scanner could be included on/under the screen - especially with the new thinner in-cell screens that will be in the next phone.


----------



## Ric

If they do install a scanner it will probably be included in the home button, would work perfectly with their new ticket app along with NFC

the macrumors thread shows the actual scanner they are interested in, its very small.

http://www.macrumors.com/2012/08/16...-adoption-of-fingerprint-scanning-technology/


----------



## Bero

carbonangel said:


> If they do install a scanner it will probably be included in the home button, would work perfectly with their new ticket app along with NFC
> 
> the macrumors thread shows the actual scanner they are interested in, its very small.
> 
> http://www.macrumors.com/2012/08/16...-adoption-of-fingerprint-scanning-technology/


I would agree but the leaked home buttons do not look like they have that incorporated. It will maybe skip this phone and be the 'must have feature' in the next one.


----------



## Ric

Bero said:


> I would agree but the leaked home buttons do not look like they have that incorporated. It will maybe skip this phone and be the 'must have feature' in the next one.


I'm pretty confident it wouldn't be in this iPhone, however with apples design known for been efficient while stylish i would put money on it eventually been incorporated to the home button.


----------



## Rob_Quads

carbonangel said:


> I'm pretty confident it wouldn't be in this iPhone, however with apples design known for been efficient while stylish i would put money on it eventually been incorporated to the home button.


I agree with this. Its just a bit too late for this phone I think. I think the only real selling point of the new phone will be the bigger screen.


----------



## Dixondmn

Gizmo68 said:


> Personally I will be happy if the phone can get as good a signal as other makes and a home button that does not freeze... something apple have failed to do so far


wtf? never had these problems


----------



## Gizmo68

Dixondmn said:


> wtf? never had these problems


Really?? You amaze me, I know at least 3 friends who's home button is non responsive at times, a google search resulted in it being a fairly common issue across the iPhone range.

As for the signal you must be in a really strong signal area then, this is also well documented, it's also a reason why some cases do not work and you cannot hold the phone 'in a certain way'

Find an area with a couple of bars of signal strength and put the iPhone next to a Nokia, Blackberry etc (these are the two phones I have personally compared it to) and i guarantee the iPhone will have the worst signal.

My iPhone will constantly drop out of service where we live, the Mrs Blackberry never drops out - both are on Vodafone.

I love the iPhone to bit's and cannot wait for the next one to be released as mine is about 20 months old so I am looking to change it, but I am not looking to change it for anything other than the new iPhone when it comes out. 
(I am not one for "I must have it when it is 1st released", but this may change as the signal loss is really pi**ing me off  )


----------



## Dixondmn

I agree that next to my 9900 the signal is displayed as weaker, however signal is signal, I find 1 bar works just as well as a full 5 bars.

My old iPod mini was a pile though, it used to lock up a fair amount and needed frequent hard resets.

Never once had to do that on my iPhone 4S, iPod Touch 4th Gen or New iPad though.

Weird. maybe you have an iPhone 4 which had the signal issues.


----------



## Ric

The iPhone 4 had home button issues yes, a few of my friends have this problem, however mine never seemed to have it.

My 4s is almost a year old now and no such problems at all there.

The "Antennagate" problem was a bit of a none issue for me (more media hype, everybody loves to hate a successful company), yes it may drop the signal by one bar but i never had a dropped call because of this and again the 4S does not suffer this issue at all.


----------



## Dizzle77

Bero said:


> I would agree but the leaked home buttons do not look like they have that incorporated. It will maybe skip this phone and be the 'must have feature' in the next one.





carbonangel said:


> I'm pretty confident it wouldn't be in this iPhone, however with apples design known for been efficient while stylish i would put money on it eventually been incorporated to the home button.


Yeah I know what you mean. As you say, from the parts leaks it doesn't look like it will be included on the next iphone, but I'd be happy to be surprised 

Yep they do have lots of screen real estate to play with. The Home button will probably be the best place for this, but another alternative could also be the bezel area towards bottom of phone.

Not long now....


----------



## Gizmo68

Dixondmn said:


> I agree that next to my 9900 the signal is displayed as weaker, however signal is signal, I find 1 bar works just as well as a full 5 bars.
> 
> My old iPod mini was a pile though, it used to lock up a fair amount and needed frequent hard resets.
> 
> Never once had to do that on my iPhone 4S, iPod Touch 4th Gen or New iPad though.
> 
> Weird. maybe you have an iPhone 4 which had the signal issues.


I don't care how much signal is showing either ... but I you constantly drop calls because that 1 bar 'disappears' it's bloody annoying, it only really became a problem about 2 or 3 months ago, I now loose as many calls as those that I don't.
As an example the phone currently shows 3 bars, but it will regularly loose all 3 bars (without moving the phone) resulting in the 'searching' 
Likewise the home button issue reared it's ugly head when the phone was about a year or so old, this maybe why the 4S is not showing the issue yet? (I hope not though).

The phone gets a fair bit of use but not excessive (an average of 34 hrs of call per month - 740hrs over 22 months) I also use it a fair bit for texting and use just under 500MB of data every month


----------



## Sonia

I told my boyfriend this time last year that he needed to get saving as its my birthday on 26th September and I'd love an iPhone 5 for a late birthday present and am willing to wait a few months until its release date  

Can't wait as my iPhone 4 is getting rather old now


----------



## 182_Blue

I am hoping that I like the look of the 5 as I am not really getting on with android for some reason.


----------



## simonjj

Not long now 
http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/04/apple-announces-presumed-iphone-5-launch-event-for-september-12t/


----------



## Junior Bear

Cool, I like the sound of the smaller iPad too


----------



## LeadFarmer

Brilliant. Im going to call into my local Orange shop and discuss their 'buy back' option where they allow you to pay off the remainder of your contract at a 33% discount, and also offer to buy your current phone as well.

I plan to let the hype settle after the iphone5 release before buying, just incase their are any teething problems as there were with signal strength on the iphone4.


----------



## Junior Bear

IOS6 looks good! Some good tweaks


----------



## silverback

i remember the ipad owners mocking the blackberry playbook due to its small screen :lol: now all of a sudden a smaller screen is a great idea ? you have to love the irony.after the dissapointment of the release of the "4S" forgive me for not getting to excited about the release of the 5 .it will probably look the same as the 4


----------



## SteveyG

silverback said:


> i remember the ipad owners mocking the blackberry playbook due to its small screen :lol: now all of a sudden a smaller screen is a great idea ? you have to love the irony.after the dissapointment of the release of the "4S" forgive me for not getting to excited about the release of the 5 .it will probably look the same as the 4


So true


----------



## Ric

silverback said:


> after the dissapointment of the release of the "4S" forgive me for not getting to excited about the release of the 5


To the disapointment of who? you? it's one of apples best selling handsets.

As for the 5:



> it will probably look the same as the 4


It's pretty much going to look like this, theres been too many part leaks for it to NOT look like this:


----------



## ivor

iphone each iteration is no major leap forward in form or function but i guess if you have a winning formula why change it people will still buy it because it's a fractionally faster one than previous ,if they started putting a decent camera on and not putting the aerial where you thumb blocks it that would be a start. 

I have an Ipad and Ipod and they serve their purpose well but as for an Iphone that's a step to far for me especially when you know another one will be out in year and be "the latest in technology"


----------



## 182_Blue

I hope its bigger than the 4s, TBH i am not very happy with my S3 so i am hoping to upgrade to the 5 if its significantly different.


----------



## SteveyG

ivor said:


> I have an Ipad and Ipod and they serve their purpose well but as for an Iphone that's a step to far for me especially when you know another one will be out in year and be "the latest in technology"


"the latest in technology for Apple"


----------



## Rob_Quads

Junior Bear said:


> IOS6 looks good! Some good tweaks


Unfortunately the Map application is a step back, The traffic is no where near as usable as google traffic as there is no positive false information which almost renders it useless


----------



## Bero

Rob_Quads said:


> Unfortunately the Map application is a step back, The traffic is no where near as usable as google traffic as there is no positive false information which almost renders it useless


Have you used both much? What makes it useless?

The theory behind these type technologies is fantastic - essentially crowd sourcing info and whizzing it through some software. Fantastically simple and will get better with time....but simple to improve for everyone as it's just the software that will be updated.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Yup I'm running the beta.

The problem is by not having positive falses i.e. where its good traffic you have no idea. .Crowd sourcing is great but it only works if you have enough crowd.

At the moment, you launch up the app and occasionally find some bits of red on it but the rest you don't know where its clear or just they are short of data. Google gives you a very positive feedback of good traffic so you know exactly if you follow route X you will be clear until X ...

This means you still need to revert to another system to check the traffic on your route.


----------



## Bero

Rob_Quads said:


> Yup I'm running the beta.
> 
> The problem is by not having positive falses i.e. where its good traffic you have no idea. .Crowd sourcing is great but it only works if you have enough crowd.
> 
> At the moment, you launch up the app and occasionally find some bits of red on it but the rest you don't know where its clear or just they are short of data. Google gives you a very positive feedback of good traffic so you know exactly if you follow route X you will be clear until X ...
> 
> This means you still need to revert to another system to check the traffic on your route.


Yeah, but you're running beta - non-consumer grade software and by very definition there will be very few people feeding data into the system!

It will be interesting to see how it improves over the next 2 months (if maps/traffic data is gleaned from iP4 and iP4S devices too, 6-12 months if it's iP5 exclusive). I'm not sure if the Google traffic app is preloaded on all android phones, but as maps will be on all iPhones the number of data points should be much greater than Google have. Ultimately both systems should have a large enough base to collect sufficient data, then it will come down to who processes it smartest. :thumb:


----------



## Rob_Quads

Bero said:


> but as maps will be on all iPhones the number of data points should be much greater than Google have. Ultimately both systems should have a large enough base to collect sufficient data, then it will come down to who processes it smartest. :thumb:


Pretty sure its only active on phones which have maps running not all phones providing data at all times
The problem still remains even with all the data in the world to use. Without that confirmation that the traffic is good you can't rely on it

The Beta is not just using crowd sourcing its also using provided TomTom data at the moment already so its already acting on a lot of information.


----------



## Tightscot

Apple have just announced they'll be making an announcement 
On Sept 12


----------



## silverback

carbonangel said:


> To the disapointment of who? you? it's one of apples best selling handsets


Oh come on,even the most hardened of apple sheep would admit the 4s was a pretty ****ty update. I mean,the live streams of the Grand unveiled product,the adverts,the hype, and they rolled out a better camera an siri as its main features :lol:


----------



## Will_G

I must admit if the iphone5 is purely a bigger screen then it's not going to be enough to make me move across especially if the rumours about differing connections are true. I must admit to getting my iphone4 on launch day but that was because of moving from Nokia to apple was a big step. As per Silverbacks post the 4S lacked any real substance to upgrade and to be honest I bet they could have let Siri run on the 4 but they daren't to as it would have meant even less sales.


----------



## Th3Doctor

Awe! I love it when the android lemmings call fans of apple "sheep" I like sheep I also love it when they blatantly miss off the actual facts to make their post sound more damming. Here are the actual facts of the ip4 vs ip4s upgrade.

1. Dual core A5 processor CPU*
2. Video stabilisation
3. 8mp camera 8/2.4 Aperture
4. Face detection
5. 5 element lens
6. 1080p video recording
7. Siri
8. Various internal coms upgrades*Bluetooth 4 etc.
9. 8h talk time on 3G*
10. 64gb internal storage option

So a few more than just Siri then The "S" moniker from apple is basically a slightly upgraded version of the phone that preceded it NOT a whole new phone so the changes will be minimal, just to entice late adopters to the party for around the same price as the original phone. 

The silly general public and press blew the 2011 announcement out of all proportions, convincing themselves that it would be the ip5 announced - in that respect we are all guilty of being sheep and just following what we are told. Only to throw toys out of pram when the unsubstantiated ****** we were fed turns out to be just that.


----------



## silverback

Th3Doctor said:


> Awe! I love it when the android lemmings call fans of apple "sheep" I like sheep I also love it when they blatantly miss off the actual facts to make their post sound more damming. Here are the actual facts of the ip4 vs ip4s upgrade.
> 
> 1. Dual core A5 processor CPU*
> 2. Video stabilisation
> 3. 8mp camera 8/2.4 Aperture
> 4. Face detection
> 5. 5 element lens
> 6. 1080p video recording
> 7. Siri
> 8. Various internal coms upgrades*Bluetooth 4 etc.
> 9. 8h talk time on 3G*
> 10. 64gb internal storage option


1,did it need the upgrade ? does it add anything night and day better than the i4 ?
2,clutching at straws here arent we lol
3,it does take a lovely pic,no doubt about that
4,gimmick
5,could be bundled into point 3
6,yep,thats handy
7,farce and gimmick
8,can you transfer images and files via bluetooth on apple phoes yet ?
9,now this is nonsense,the standy time is shocking and there is NO WAY your getting 8hours straight talk time on this handset.
10, emphasis on "option"

im no android fan,im a blackberry owner,not a fan.and after being hands on with a iphone 4 i loved the way it did things,you can tell its built from the ground up with only the touch screen as its main use.with the htc and samsung,it didnt feel like it was built from the ground up,just kind of fudged together.

this obsession with huge screen phones as well makes me laugh.the iphone 4 was a brick,the galaxy s3 is a paving stone,and i would like to see the iphone 5 with a smaller screen myself.these phones are a nightmare to carry round in suits.


----------



## 182_Blue

Anyhow, its a 5 rumour thread, lets keep it on topic for a change :lol:


----------



## silverback

-R- said:


> Anyhow, its a 5 rumour thread, lets keep it on topic for a change :lol:


aye,sorry about that.rumour has it there just gonna move the camera to the middle and make the screen bigger.ALL HAIL APPLE! lmao.


----------



## 182_Blue

Roll on the 12th i guess


----------



## Steve Burnett

Has there been any official word yet? When is apples presentation?


----------



## 182_Blue

Steve Burnett said:


> Has there been any official word yet? When is apples presentation?


The 12th of this month.


----------



## Th3Doctor

silverback said:


> 1,did it need the upgrade ? does it add anything night and day better than the i4 ?


1. Not really the point though is it - you stated it was just Siri and a camera - this was incorrect. The processor was the main upgrade, whether it was needed it or not, is entirely not the point.



silverback said:


> 2,clutching at straws here arent we lol


2. Not really 'lol', as video stabilisation was an upgrade over the ip4's camera equipment. Not to mention a completely redesigned camera from the ground up.



silverback said:


> 3,it does take a lovely pic,no doubt about that


3. Correct.



silverback said:


> 4,gimmick


4. In your opinion... Still an upgrade over the previous model



silverback said:


> 5,could be bundled into point 3


5. Debatable. Point 3 covers hardware - face detection is firm/software but if it makes you feel better we can combine point 3-5



silverback said:


> 6,yep,thats handy


6. Yep very handy - agreed



silverback said:


> 7,farce and gimmick


7. Again in your opinion - millions of users would disagree - And again still an upgrade.



silverback said:


> 8,can you transfer images and files via bluetooth on apple phoes yet ?


8. Not being funny but does anyone really still transfer images/files around via blutooth anymore? Had an iPhone since day one - never missed it - this little thing called email works fine btw



silverback said:


> 9,now this is nonsense,the standy time is shocking and there is NO WAY your getting 8hours straight talk time on this handset.


9. The talk time is - like a cars mpg - based on what is possible when the right conditions are applied. By turning of a few of the power draining features the quoted talk time is entirely possible. ALL manufactures optimise the test conditions in their favour to legally give the highest possible mpg/talk time etc. Apple are no different.



silverback said:


> 10, emphasis on "option"


10. Again, and you seem to be having trouble with this bit. The increased storage is STILL an upgrade over the previous models max of 32gb (emphasis on STILL)

Not sure what the point is about the larger screens as I never mentioned screen size being an issue. But to be honest you would be in the extreme minority wanting the ip5 to have a smaller screen - not to mention that apple would be crucified if they released a smaller/same size phone as the older models.*

Sorry about assuming you were an android fanboy btw - usually is the google lemmings chatting $hit3 about a phone they either can't afford or have never used.


----------



## Rob_Quads

I don't think there has been a phone for years thats been amazing. Even just look at the great Lumia 920 - it 'could' be summarised by saying its just got a new great camera and wlreless charging. Neither are exactly groundbreaking (yes I know you can also detail lots of other changes more making the point about major features)

I think the IP5 will be a great success. The IP4S sold well but many IP4 owners did not upgrade. The IP5 will be a decent upgrade from the IP4 and so will sell by the bucket load.

People have to remember that people are not just buying the iPhone they are continuing to buy into the Apple eco system. I've invested into apps so far over the last 3/4 years. This is a factor that many people keep forgetting about when they say "just an android" 

I was the biggest Apple hater out there when the original iPhone came out..but now I see there is a lot more value in the eco system and its not all about having the latest quad core processor. Its about having the best system

Interesting to see that the banner outside the place where the announcement is happening contains stretched apps


----------



## silverback

Th3Doctor said:


> 1. Not really the point though is it - you stated it was just Siri and a camera - this was incorrect. The processor was the main upgrade, whether it was needed it or not, is entirely not the point..


no i didnt lol.i said "main feature" not, "just a camera and siri" infact i dont even believe i used the term "just" at all ? .BIG difference there 

i think its a case of agree to disagree,as this thread could go way of course.i do think that a basic feature like associating an mp3 as a ringtone without jumping through hoops on the iphone is a shocking oversight and not being able to transfer files from phone to phone via bluetooth is also a basic and very well used function.SIRI is an absolute gimmick and you look a complete **** asking your phone what the weather will be when you could just look at an app :lol: the galaxy s3 is a bloody unwieldy phone,bulky in the pocket,holding it is a bit of a bind for any amount of time and its only 3 inches from the same size screen as a playbook tablet lol.affording the phone isnt an issue,paying for a device which isnt suitable and doesnt have features i use is the issue.


----------



## Th3Doctor

silverback said:


> no i didnt lol.i said "main feature" not, "just a camera and siri" infact i dont even believe i used the term "just" at all ? .BIG difference there
> 
> i think its a case of agree to disagree,as this thread could go way of course.i do think that a basic feature like associating an mp3 as a ringtone without jumping through hoops on the iphone is a shocking oversight and not being able to transfer files from phone to phone via bluetooth is also a basic and very well used function.SIRI is an absolute gimmick and you look a complete **** asking your phone what the weather will be when you could just look at an app :lol: the galaxy s3 is a bloody unwieldy phone,bulky in the pocket,holding it is a bit of a bind for any amount of time and its only 3 inches from the same size screen as a playbook tablet lol.affording the phone isnt an issue,paying for a device which isnt suitable and doesnt have features i use is the issue.


No I'm not "agreeing to disagree" not when I know I'm right. This was your post



silverback said:


> Oh come on,even the most hardened of apple sheep would admit the 4s was a pretty ****ty update. I mean,the live streams of the Grand unveiled product,the adverts,the hype, and they rolled out a better camera an siri as its main feature


As you can see you typed "a better camera and Siri" the inclusion of the word (not term) "just" was my understanding of your feelings from the above quote. I.e. That after all the hype - all that was reavled was "just" 2 upgrades. So not really a 'BIG' difference at all as the context was exactly the same.

If I want a ring tone I just go to the iTunes store on my iPhone select the tone I want and that's that. No hoops at all. And a shocking oversight??? A shocking oversight would be if apple forgot to give it a screen. But not allowing buffoons to send each other silly ringtones is hardly shocking and a really silly comment to make.

As for files like PDFs, word, Pictures for god sake it's just as fast via email and you don't have to *** about paring the devices etc.

You may feel like a **** using Siri - probably best not to walk down the street shouting at the phone I suppose - Used in the correct manner and Siri has really streamlined the way I use reminders and send long messages in the car. Suppose it's just down to the user. I find the "gimmick" response is usually given by people who havent spent an extended amount of time with Siri (a good few weeks) to fully appreciate how clever she is.

Can not comment on the s3 never used one. And not sure how it's relevant to the debate.


----------



## silverback

Th3Doctor said:


> No I'm not "agreeing to disagree" not when I know I'm right. This was your post


keep your bra on mary,jesus 



Th3Doctor said:


> As you can see you typed "a better camera and Siri" the inclusion of the word (not term) "just" was my understanding of your feelings from the above quote. I.e. That after all the hype - all that was reavled was "just" 2 upgrades. So not really a 'BIG' difference at all as the context was exactly the same.


but what your trying to say i said is that the only update to the 4s was a better camera and siri.that isnt what i said,i said the "MAIN" update was a camera and siri.you would have a point if i said "it only had" or two lousy updates,but you dont have a point.



Th3Doctor said:


> If I want a ring tone I just go to the iTunes store on my iPhone select the tone I want and that's that. No hoops at all. And a shocking oversight??? A shocking oversight would be if apple forgot to give it a screen. But not allowing buffoons to send each other silly ringtones is hardly shocking and a really silly comment to make.


but thats not as easy as just going to your library and selecting "set as ringtone" and your done 



Th3Doctor said:


> As for files like PDFs, word, Pictures for god sake it's just as fast via email and you don't have to *** about paring the devices etc.


since when was pairing a device a hardship ?



Th3Doctor said:


> You may feel like a **** using Siri - probably best not to walk down the street shouting at the phone I suppose - Used in the correct manner and Siri has really streamlined the way I use reminders and send long messages in the car. Suppose it's just down to the user. I find the "gimmick" response is usually given by people who havent spent an extended amount of time with Siri (a good few weeks) to fully appreciate how clever she is.


oh come on,talking to "siri" in the open or within other peoples ear shot is just as bad as those nob heads who use to walk round shops etc with a bluetooth headset on.i particularly love this bit of your post


Th3Doctor said:


> *how clever she is.*


 :doublesho you know "she" isnt real ?



Th3Doctor said:


> Can not comment on the s3 never used one. And not sure how it's relevant to the debate.


i was highlighting that people seem to want the i5 to have a bigger screen,what im getting at is the s3 which has a bigger screen than the i4 is a bloody bulky brick.


----------



## Derekh929

Wow choosing this new motor has generated a big stir, made a debate, well after all this has it helped make your mind up


----------



## Dizzle77

For those upset that the Youtube app being removed from IOS6, Google have just released their own iPhone Youtube app. It's not hit the UK App store just yet though.

From screenshots it looks to be more inline with the Android offering.

http://appleinsider.com/articles/12/09/11/google_debuts_standalone_youtube_app_ahead_of_ios_6_launch


----------



## 123stevevw

What time is tomorrow's keynote?


----------



## Rob_Quads

THink it will be 6pm UK time


----------



## Adrian Convery

What time will we be able to stream it at?


----------



## Junior Bear

Won't it be like 3am our time?


----------



## Dizzle77

Yep 6pm UK time. Not sure if there will be live stream. If not i'll just be using the live blogs on Engadget or The Verge


----------



## Rob_Quads

There has been no talk of it being streamed live. Not sure why they dropped it as it was quite nice when they did it for the IOS5? announcement.

I think it took 3/4 hours for them to digitize the event and make it available so it will be a case of watching the Engadget live blog.


----------



## LeadFarmer

I'll be preordering the iphone5 upon release, but Im not sure whether to order the 16gb or the 32gb. What size iphone4s is most popular?


----------



## 182_Blue

What are you using it for ?, no point just going for whats popular if you need more space.


----------



## Junior Bear

The smallest size would be most popular due to it being the cheapest I'd of though

I have the 32gb one


----------



## Ric

ill be trying to get a white 32gb


----------



## 182_Blue

If they do announce it tomorrow when do we think they will start taking pre orders ?


----------



## Dizzle77

Latest runours saying you'll be able to pre order sometime this Friday.


----------



## Junior Bear

I'm prepared to wait until next February when contract runs out

I love my 4s still, I waited a good few moths when that came out too

Any idea what the value of a 4s will be when the 5 is out?


----------



## Matt.

Hmm, so either way I'll be getting the 5.

I'm not sure if I should start a new contract but only if it's 12 months like the 4s was with Tesco, or if I should buy it outright and get a sim only contract.


----------



## Ric

i went sim only a few years ago, currently paying 8£ a month, so it makes much more sense to buy outright, i have done for the 4s and 4


----------



## Matt.

£8 per month? :doublesho

Who is that with and what do you get?

Last year it worked out £10 extra, to buy the phone on contract from Tesco and have a £25 per month contract, instead of buying the phone outright and having a £10 GiffGaff sim.


----------



## 182_Blue

I am on Sim only too, lets hope its worth the wait, i need to loose this S3 lol.


----------



## Dizzle77

same here. Sim only and only paying £13pm with Vodafone.


----------



## Matt.

Hmm, I think I need to be on the lookout for a sim only deal this time and buy the phone outright.


----------



## DW58

I too am on Sim-only with Orange. I will probably upgrade in time, but I'll let the rush die down, it's not as if the price to buy an iPhone 5 outright will vary much if at all.


----------



## Ric

Matt. said:


> £8 per month? :doublesho
> 
> Who is that with and what do you get?
> 
> Last year it worked out £10 extra, to buy the phone on contract from Tesco and have a £25 per month contract, instead of buying the phone outright and having a £10 GiffGaff sim.


with Tmobile

It hardly has anything with it, 100minutes (i never make calls) and 300 txts (i hardly send txts anymore due to iMessage) comes with Data so i can always send iMessages etc.

works for me, i probably send over 10,000 imessages a month, i always have wifi or data while im out.



-R- said:


> I am on Sim only too, lets hope its worth the wait, i need to loose this S3 lol.


I also had similar problems with a "modern" android handset with the galaxy note i had, just cant get on with it.


----------



## LeadFarmer

LeadFarmer said:


> I'll be preordering the iphone5 upon release, but Im not sure whether to order the 16gb or the 32gb. What size iphone4s is most popular?





-R- said:


> What are you using it for ?, no point just going for whats popular if you need more space.


Mostly films to watch when im skiving at work, I dont listen to music much. I normally load a few films onto my phone, then when im getting close to having watched them all I'll delete and replace them. So perhapas the 16gb will be enough? But then for about £100 more I can double the size and get 32gb!!

I'll be buying the phone outright as Ive still got 12 months left on my Orange contract, I'll just need to get a nano sim card.


----------



## Matt.

carbonangel said:


> with Tmobile
> 
> It hardly has anything with it, 100minutes (i never make calls) and 300 txts (i hardly send txts anymore due to iMessage) comes with Data so i can always send iMessages etc.
> 
> works for me, i probably send over 10,000 imessages a month, i always have wifi or data while im out.
> 
> I also had similar problems with a "modern" android handset with the galaxy note i had, just cant get on with it.


Cool.

Just had a look at USwitch to compare Sim only deals. I need 1MB of data per month so it looks like GiffGaff at £10 a month is the one.

I'm a bit sceptical about not going with a major network provider though.


----------



## Ric

Matt. said:


> Cool.
> 
> Just had a look at USwitch to compare Sim only deals. I need 1MB of data per month so it looks like GiffGaff at £10 a month is the one.
> 
> I'm a bit sceptical about not going with a major network provider though.


think you mean 1gb.

as for gifgaf don't they use O2?


----------



## 182_Blue

LeadFarmer said:


> Mostly films to watch when im skiving at work, I dont listen to music much. I normally load a few films onto my phone, then when im getting close to having watched them all I'll delete and replace them. So perhapas the 16gb will be enough? But then for about £100 more I can double the size and get 32gb!!
> 
> I'll be buying the phone outright as Ive still got 12 months left on my Orange contract, I'll just need to get a nano sim card.


These days though £100 for 16gb is a lot of money !!


----------



## LeadFarmer

-R- said:


> These days though £100 for 16gb is a lot of money !!


True. Knowing my luck Ill either get the 16gb and find its not enough, or the 32gb and discover its way more than I need!!


----------



## Matt.

carbonangel said:


> think you mean 1gb.
> 
> as for gifgaf don't they use O2?


Oops, yes 1GB.

I think they do use O2, the same as Tesco who I have been with for 11 months and have been faultless.


----------



## Will_G

A piece from the BBC on Apple

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19557497


----------



## Junior Bear

The mirror claim they will stream from San Francisco??

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/techno...live-iphone-5-announcement-and-launch-1320829


----------



## Ric

Junior Bear said:


> The mirror claim they will stream from San Francisco??
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/techno...live-iphone-5-announcement-and-launch-1320829


The announcement is streamed to the company offices in London and media places, its not been streamed live to the public for the last few years.


----------



## Junior Bear

Will no doubt be in YouTube at some point hopefully


----------



## Ric

Junior Bear said:


> Will no doubt be in YouTube at some point hopefully


its usually on the apple website a few hours after anyway.


----------



## 182_Blue

I watched the engadget blog last time, pictures and written details, better than nothing

http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/12/apple-iphone-5-liveblog/


----------



## Autotec

When do you think they will release ios6


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Junior Bear

A week after the phone has been on sale in any country

I think that's what happened last time?


----------



## DW58

Not any country - just the launch countries which are usually only a few. USA, Canada, UK, Australia and a handful of others IIRC.


----------



## Junior Bear

Same thing?


----------



## BrummyPete

Im an android fanboy but I have to admit, Im intrigued to see what apple have to offer this time round, if i tunes wasnt such a ballache to use then I would most likely have one.


----------



## Junior Bear

I wouldn't get your hopes up, I think it's gonna be a pretty average use friendly device again


----------



## Ric

Autotec said:


> When do you think they will release ios6
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


i think IOS6 will be released today and the phone shipped with it.


----------



## Dizzle77

carbonangel said:


> i think IOS6 will be released today and the phone shipped with it.


I'm not so sure. Wasn't IOS5 released at same time as 4S last year? Rumours are that new iphone launch will be 21st Sept, so I don't think we'll see IOS6 until nearer that time


----------



## silverback

it would be great if it was a completely different device that no leaked image was even close too.


----------



## Matt.

Is there a way to make Engadget refresh itself every so often?


----------



## 182_Blue

Matt. said:


> Is there a way to make Engadget refresh itself every so often?


Mine is (the blogging)?, try http://live.gizmodo.com/


----------



## Dizzle77

Matt. said:


> Is there a way to make Engadget refresh itself every so often?


I'm don't think the engadget live blog has started yet mate. Says 6pm.

There's normally an auto refresh option on there anyway

http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/12/apple-iphone-5-liveblog/


----------



## Matt.

Engadget didn't but the link does


----------



## Matt.

Dizzle77 said:


> I'm don't think the engadget live blog has started yet mate. Says 6pm.
> 
> There's normally an auto refresh option on there anyway
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/12/apple-iphone-5-liveblog/


Ahhh, so it will automatically refresh from 6pm onwards?


----------



## 182_Blue

Matt. said:


> Engadget didn't but the link does


Arent you getting the chat on engadget ?


----------



## Matt.

Yes at the bottom, but it doesn't refresh automatically.


----------



## Dizzle77

Matt. said:


> Yes at the bottom, but it doesn't refresh automatically.


its up and running now.

'm just watching the video on the other page


----------



## Matt.

It's updating live now.


----------



## ianFRST

so, i reckon he will chat poop till about 6.35 :lol:  then announce the iphone 5


----------



## 182_Blue

ianFRST said:


> so, i reckon he will chat poop till about 6.35 :lol:  then announce the iphone 5


They have already announced it


----------



## Junior Bear

I'm watching a live blog, wish I could see the event


----------



## Derekh929

Junior Bear said:


> I'm watching a live blog, wish I could see the event


Sad but true me too


----------



## edthedrummer

Dumb question, but when do we actually get to see it?


----------



## Junior Bear

I Like the passbook idea, clever that it
Pops up when your near the venue


----------



## Dizzle77

edthedrummer said:


> Dumb question, but when do we actually get to see it?


there will be loads of photos and info on blog/sites and Apple website right after the event.


----------



## Derekh929

Take a pic when using video good feature


----------



## Junior Bear

Finally Siri can launch apps


----------



## Junior Bear

So far ios6 as a software upgrade for older devices is more exciting than the new phone


----------



## Derekh929

Is the back rounded Alu?


----------



## Rob_Quads

Sept 19th for iOS6 drop


----------



## 182_Blue

Pre order this friday for delivery on the 21st Sept


----------



## Derekh929

I hope it will be the same as last time existing customers ie 3g 4s customers get first shipment


----------



## Dizzle77

Hope pre-order starts early on Friday as I'm out with the missus from late afternoon onwards. Might have to use the Apple Store on my phone. She'll love that. lol


----------



## 182_Blue

iPod touch gets the iphone 5 display ?! and A5 processor


----------



## Derekh929

Just called 02 business and they said that not taking pre order's from new customers and existing customers due upgrade ie on iphone 4 will get first phones and i quote he said they will have plenty


----------



## Matt.

Ear pods :doublesho


----------



## Junior Bear

Looks like they've phased out the iPod classic?!!!! Gutted, was looking to get a new one at some point.

64gb touch is no where near big enough for my music collection


----------



## Matt.

Nano looks good.


----------



## Russ and his BM

I still have a Nokia e71. (I was going to upgrade when the 4S was announced so was gutted when it wasn't the ip5.) It's been a loooooong wait. At frickin' last. Whatever the contract costs, it's upgrade time, sign me up baby!


----------



## Hasan1

A video of the iPhone 5 is on the uk apple shop now but still not letting you pre order it

Look like this 1 uses a nano sim card


----------



## ncd

iPhone 5 reminds me of the iPhone 4s launch, very underwhelming. Other iPhone launches used make me go wow, that is good. But now I just think hmmm... ok. And no I'm not a Apple hater (I have an iPad 2).


----------



## Ric

Hasan1 said:


> A video of the iPhone 5 is on the uk apple shop now but still not letting you pre order it
> 
> Look like this 1 uses a nano sim card


pre order is from friday 14th



ncd said:


> iPhone 5 reminds me of the iPhone 4s launch, very underwhelming. Other iPhone launches used make me go wow, that is good. But now I just think hmmm... ok. And no I'm not a Apple hater (I have an iPad 2).


It always seem underwhelming because of the massive expectation and rumors and part leaks.

If you dont listen to all the BS then usually the release is a nice upgrade, i will be getting one.


----------



## IanG

I'm sold :thumb:

I've had a Desire HD for the last two years and haven't enjoyed the Android experience. I had been contemplating a GS3 but a girl at work has one and it's not for me.

I'm in the last 30 days of my contract in a couple of weeks so looks like this is being released just at the right time


----------



## silverback

ncd said:


> iPhone 5 reminds me of the iPhone 4s launch, very underwhelming. Other iPhone launches used make me go wow, that is good. But now I just think hmmm... ok. And no I'm not a Apple hater (I have an iPad 2).


what he said, "underwhelmed" is what im thinking.i hate to use a "yoof" term,but "meh" is what i thought when viewing the live blog.i see a few people online are moaning about the camera being the same as the 4s ? to be fair im not sure what they where expecting,its a cracking camera.


----------



## Junior Bear

I think the camera is rubbish, Samsung gs2 camera is miles and miles better, I do miss it for that


----------



## NickTB

Is that right? $299 for the 32gb??


----------



## Derekh929

NickTB said:


> Is that right? $299 for the 32gb??


Yes if on 2 year contract


----------



## Derekh929

The black one does not show of the Alu back very well , white looks like it will sell best


----------



## Matt.

Fingers crossed Tesco will advertise the same 12 month deal they did last year. I hope they do it pretty quick too, otherwise I'll buy sim free.


----------



## silverback

Junior Bear said:


> I think the camera is rubbish, Samsung gs2 camera is miles and miles better, I do miss it for that


im comparing it to my BB9900.believe me, a disposable is an upgrade from the camera on the BB phones lol.is the cam really that good on the s2 ? hows the cam on the s3 ?


----------



## NickTB

Derekh929 said:


> Yes if on 2 year contract


Ah I see I thought that was Sim free!


----------



## Ric

NickTB said:


> Is that right? $299 for the 32gb??


same price as 4s so 449 for 16gb


----------



## 182_Blue

http://www.apple.com/uk/iphone/


----------



## Matt.

I'm sure the 4s release price was £499?

Is nano sim the same as micro?


----------



## Junior Bear

silverback said:


> im comparing it to my BB9900.believe me, a disposable is an upgrade from the camera on the BB phones lol.is the cam really that good on the s2 ? hows the cam on the s3 ?


No idea, haven't seen it

If the galaxy s2 had iPhone iOS it would be an amazing device


----------



## Elliott19864

So what's a brand new 4s worth now?

Might pop into apple and get a new 4s because the earpiece has gone on mine again!


----------



## 182_Blue

Matt. said:


> I'm sure the 4s release price was £499?
> 
> Is nano sim the same as micro?


Sim free from Apple mine was £499


----------



## jonnyMercUK

£529 sim free...'Most Expensive iPhone Yet!'


----------



## 182_Blue

jonnyMercUK said:


> £529 sim free...'Most Expensive iPhone Yet!'


Ouch !


----------



## jonnyMercUK

-R- said:


> Ouch !


http://store.apple.com/uk/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Far too expensive I think. However people will still pay it


----------



## Elliott19864

Meh, not worth it then.

IOS6 on my 4s will do fine.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Not that much different to the likes of the GIII sim-free.


----------



## silverback

not only will they pay,they will wait in-line for days to hand there money over.apple really are one hell of an advertising monster.


----------



## 182_Blue

Rob_Quads said:


> Not that much different to the likes of the GIII sim-free.


Is that the S3, if so you can buy mine , i just dont like it


----------



## Rob_Quads

pass lol I was an Apple hater...but not any more


----------



## LeadFarmer

Whether folk like the iphone5 depends on where they are coming from. If they are mid contract with an iphone4s then perhaps its not worth the upgrade.

For me, the iphone5 is a jump forward. I ditched my iphone3gs to get the Samsung GS2 on its release. Ive never really liked it and having recently swapped my windows laptop for a macbook pro, im keen to get an iphone again. Im half way through my 2yr contract but I think I will be buying the iphone5 from Apple (assuming I can get my sim swapped for a nano).


----------



## anthonyh90

What a steaming pile of meh. Its just a slightly bigger 4s with a few more features stolen from android.


----------



## 182_Blue

LeadFarmer said:


> Whether folk like the iphone5 depends on where they are coming from. If they are mid contract with an iphone4s then perhaps its not worth the upgrade.
> 
> For me, the iphone5 is a jump forward. I ditched my iphone3gs to get the Samsung GS2 on its release. Ive never really liked it and having recently swapped my windows laptop for a macbook pro, im keen to get an iphone again. Im half way through my 2yr contract but I think I will be buying the iphone5 from Apple (assuming I can get my sim swapped for a nano).


I did the same with the s3, it's just not for me, I am not going to knock it like some of the android fans would the apple, I have tried android at least and think I will be going back to Apple again, I will see how I feel Friday morning LOL.


----------



## Will-S

Can I get an iPhone sim free and use my existing Orange contract if I get the new nano sim??


----------



## ncd

carbonangel said:


> pre order is from friday 14th
> 
> It always seem underwhelming because of the massive expectation and rumors and part leaks.
> 
> If you dont listen to all the BS then usually the release is a nice upgrade, i will be getting one.


No trust me, I don't get taken in by the pre release rumours or hype, or even Apples power of suggestion day of release presentations. Like I sad, I'm not an Apple hater or Android fan boy, if something is good or better than what I have already I'll get it when I'm next due an upgrade. The iPhone 5 sadly, from what I've seen doesn't really excite me. Time will tell though....:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Will-S said:


> Can I get an iPhone sim free and use my existing Orange contract if I get the new nano sim??


I in the same boat as you. As soon as I find out Orange can swap my sim for a nano sim I will be buying an iphone5 sim free directly from Apple.


----------



## buckas

I'm getting one, still on my original v4 so some nice upgrades as 4s was a bit pointless

think the big differences will come with new iOS though


----------



## Dannbodge

Looks the same as the last 2 iPhones. That makes me :lol:


----------



## devoted

As a self confessed Apple nut I have to say I can't help but feel quite disappointed with the iPhone 5. I was hoping for much more. The basics were there as in thinner, lighter, faster, etc etc but that's what you come to expect. I'm half way through my 4S contract and to be honest I think I will hold out until the 5S comes out next year, hopefully by then the UK will have a proper 4G infrastructure to utilise LTE. Also I reckon Apple will need to add NFC too. Makes me laugh all the Siri updates.... Like any of them will work in the UK!


----------



## Laurie.J.M

silverback said:


> not only will they pay,they will wait in-line for days to hand there money over.apple really are one hell of an advertising monster.


I just don't understand this culture of queuing up all night in the pouring rain to get hold of the latest gadget from Apple. It's like a cult, brainwashed drones worshiping to the great god of the Fruit based computer company. I'm certainly not an apple hater though, infact I'm the opposite, I've used a Mac since 2008 and in 2002 I was one of those people explaining to my friends how my new ipod worked whilst they looked stunned at the idea of this tiny device being able to hold an entire library of CD's :lol:.


----------



## silverback

Laurie.J.M said:


> I just don't understand this culture of queuing up all night in the pouring rain to get hold of the latest gadget from Apple. It's like a cult, brainwashed drones worshiping to the great god of the Fruit based computer company. I'm certainly not an apple hater though, infact I'm the opposite, I've used a Mac since 2008 and in 2002 I was one of those people explaining to my friends how my new ipod worked whilst they looked stunned at the idea of this tiny device being able to hold an entire library of CD's :lol:.


i dont understand queuing for anything other than food in a country of famine.some people are nuts,like the ps3 and 360 queues,ridiculous.its a cult alright,like scientology lol.dont get me started on "the genius bar" 



devoted said:


> As a self confessed Apple nut I have to say I can't help but feel quite disappointed with the iPhone 5. I was hoping for much more. The basics were there as in thinner, lighter, faster, etc etc but that's what you come to expect. I'm half way through my 4S contract and to be honest I think I will hold out until the 5S comes out next year, hopefully by then the UK will have a proper 4G infrastructure to utilise LTE. Also I reckon Apple will need to add NFC too. Makes me laugh all the Siri updates.... Like any of them will work in the UK!


i thought it was just the haters who was underwhelmed by the release.


----------



## rob750

Guys go and buy a Galaxy 3 and see a real mobile phone :lol:


----------



## silverback

rob750 said:


> Guys go and buy a Galaxy 3 and see a real mobile phone :lol:


never could get on with android.say what you will about the iphone,but its a joy to use in most ituations compared to android imho.


----------



## Derekh929

buckas said:


> I'm getting one, still on my original v4 so some nice upgrades as 4s was a bit pointless
> 
> think the big differences will come with new iOS though


Have to agree with that i will get one soon white looks nice this time:thumb:


----------



## m1pui

Well we'll see how it goes when it's out in the flesh. 

Currently pretty content with my iPhone 4 and happy on my £19pm Simplicity 30-day tariff so not in a hurry at all to change. It's got a temperamental home button (has done for a few months) so may get it to Apple to repair then keep on with it. Otherwise may upgrade to a 5, if I like it, or look a bit more at the Android handsets that've been tickling my fancy of late.

I love the look of the Galaxy III, One X & RazrMaxx, but they (Galaxy & One) just feel a bit too big


----------



## Bristle Hound

Bit disappointed really TBH in the 5. Not worth upgrading from a 4S IMO

http://www.apple.com/uk/iphone/compare-iphones/

& no I'm not an Aplle hater with an iPad 2 & an iPhone 4S

When IOS6 is available THIS will make a difference :thumb:


----------



## Kerr

Reading other forums I use, it seems many who have been loyal to Apple have had enough. 

Having to shell out big money for the phone, new accessories and for it not to work with their car, they see it as a step too far to consider buying one given there is little new on the table. 

Never seen such a quiet build up to an Apple release or such a low afterwards. 

I wonder just how well it will sell compared to previous models?


----------



## Machine_Valet

I'm really hacked off with apple as I bought the 4s because I thought the siri would be pretty good, I feel they false advertised the 4s as the Siri part of it didn't even work properly and still doesn't! Now the iPhone 5 is coming out with the ios6 which works with Siri in the uk if I knew this at the time I would have waited, I know the ios6 update will be available for the 4s and others but that's not the point, why advertise the phone in our country when the main feature doesn't even work and have to wait a year for them to update it, just seems they put there country 1st leaving us suffering which shouldn't be the case, just disappointed with apple as I feel they shouldn't have rushed with the 4s and released it when everybody could use it to its full potential not just USA! Rant over lol


----------



## Leemack

I sold my 4s for the HTC 1X

After having iphones from gen 1 through to the 4s ive never made a better decision and the ip5 almost tempted me back till i saw tonights release preview 

Major letdown


----------



## Avanti

Machine_Valet said:


> I'm really hacked off with apple as I bought the 4s because I thought the siri would be pretty good, I feel they false advertised the 4s as the Siri part of it didn't even work properly and still doesn't! Now the iPhone 5 is coming out with the ios6 which works with Siri in the uk if I knew this at the time I would have waited, I know the ios6 update will be available for the 4s and others but that's not the point, why advertise the phone in our country when the main feature doesn't even work and have to wait a year for them to update it, just seems they put there country 1st leaving us suffering which shouldn't be the case, just disappointed with apple as I feel they shouldn't have rushed with the 4s and released it when everybody could use it to its full potential not just USA! Rant over lol


I don't think they rushed it, tbh it sounds like you rushed to buy something based on hype, the devices are good the form factor of the 4 onwards look nice. At least as a consumer we have choice, it seems the 5 is a 4s+ , I await the Hitler vids on youtube for a giggle, it's a shame though as I hoped it would be something remarkable, I await the xperia v to the UK


----------



## jonnyMercUK

This may be some use for some of you guys...

http://www.redmondpie.com/jailbreak-ios-6-gm-tethered-on-a4-based-devices-with-redsn0w/


----------



## Rob_Quads

Kerr said:


> I wonder just how well it will sell compared to previous models?


I bet it will outsell its previous models and be its fastest selling.

What are those that are really dissapointed expecting?

I think your very much expecting something that Apple has never done. Since the first phone they have not produced an amazing phone. Each one has been a good progression on the last with some nice key features i.e. much better camera, much better screen etc.

Its the same as all other phones. Between the S1 to S2 or S2 to S3 there are a couple key upgrades and a number of small ones. Nothing earth shattering.

Apple has never been all about the hardware specs. Its about the experience and the iOS is the other major player in this which has also progressed each year.


----------



## Willows-dad

I'll certainly be getting one. I've had the 4 for 2 years now and it's been great. Only after jailbreaking a couple of months back has the phone started to slow up and freeze at all. I won't queue up for it, I'll just pre-order it and have it delivered. I know there's not really any game changing new features, but it didn't need any. What needed to be made better has been, and once 4g rolls out I'm sure it'll be brilliant. Disappointed with the new connector, but I'm sure the adaptor will be available and cheap enough very soon.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Bad new for folk like me that were hoping to be able to cut down their current sim to nano size

*...it is "near impossible to cut existing SIM cards into the nano-SIM shape" because the "contact pins on current SIM cards are too big [and] will be damaged" if a nano punch is used...

And unless you manage to delicately shave extra plastic at the back of the SIM card (known as the card body), it is unlikely to fit in the SIM slot of the iPhone 5.

*


----------



## Rob_Quads

I'll be getting one. Got a 4S at the moment which I can get decent money for but more important know that I 100% will not be able to afford the 5S when it comes out due to there being twins due lol


----------



## Kerr

http://store.apple.com/uk/product/MD823/lightning-to-30-pin-adapter#overview

The adapter doesn't support either video or iPod out.


----------



## Raga

Upgrade coming up might go for it just the battery life is a down fall 225hours on standby? Thats all?


----------



## Dizzle77

I thought I was definitely going to get one, but I'm undecided at the moment. I think the specs are ok and will be even better for me once Voda roll out their 4G. After owning an IOS device for 5yrs, I do think that IOS needs a bit of a revamp though. 

My 2 year old iP4 needs changing though. Home button has seen better days. Really wish Apple would do away with a physical home button. 

Probably make my mind up today before pre-ordering starts tomorrow


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Dizzle77 said:


> Really wish Apple would do away with a physical home button.


I would have liked to have seen a touch style button.


----------



## Kerr

Dizzle77 said:


> I thought I was definitely going to get one, but I'm undecided at the moment. I think the specs are ok and will be even better for me once Voda roll out their 4G. After owning an IOS device for 5yrs, I do think that IOS needs a bit of a revamp though.
> 
> My 2 year old iP4 needs changing though. Home button has seen better days. Really wish Apple would do away with a physical home button.
> 
> Probably make my mind up today before pre-ordering starts tomorrow


When does Vodafone get 4g on the iphone5?

I thought I read that it was another network getting 4g with the phone long before anyone else?


----------



## Rob_Quads

EE are using existing spectrum to get 4G up in 1 cities by december and then the licenses for the rest will be auctioned off and through next year you will see them rolling it out. One of the main reasons I don't want to get a new contract now as I can see the whole market being shaken up when the 4G contracts come in.


----------



## Dizzle77

jonnyMercUK said:


> I would have liked to have seen a touch style button.


Exactly. I think it works pretty well on Android devices like my Nexus 7. The only downside about a touch one though is that when typing in landscape mode, I tend to hit the home button accidentally at times. Saying that though, i'd still rather it was touch style.

I'm definitely sticking with my Voda sim only for a long time yet. Only paying £13 for 3000mins, unltd texts, 1.5gb data etc.....


----------



## Hasan1




----------



## Hasan1

Steve jobs was good at marketing and you can see that from yesterday's release of the iPhone 5


----------



## Gruffs

Does nobody care about the technical stuff?

Honestly, you are so superfluous.

Integrating the touch panel into the screen pixels.

TWICE as fast processor.

4G antenna.

Faster WIFI.

Thinner, lighter but better. That's hard.

What did you want? It to pull you off whilst making calls?

As for the camera. What do you mean by better? The performance of a camera is limited by the amount of light going through the lens and the quality of those elements and the sensor. Don't get pulled into the megapixel myth. 8MP is more than enough. My DSLR only has 12MP.

Sometimes i think people just want to find fault. It's a bit like going to see a horror film and saying it was a bit scary.

However $199 versus £529 makes the eyes water a bit.


----------



## Dizzle77

Gruffs said:


> What did you want? It to pull you off whilst making calls?
> 
> As for the camera. What do you mean by better? The performance of a camera is limited by the amount of light going through the lens and the quality of those elements and the sensor. Don't get pulled into the megapixel myth. 8MP is more than enough. My DSLR only has 12MP.
> 
> However $199 versus £529 makes the eyes water a bit.


The $199 is tied to a two year contract. £529 is offline price

I think people were mainly hoping for a bigger screen, not just in height, but width. I think even just slightly wider would have appeased a lot of people and made the decision easier, including for myself.

The similar design to previous models comes into play also. I understand the 'if it's not broke' way of things, but something significantly different would have been nice.

Agree with you on the camera. More pixels isn't everything. There's a lot more to it like CMOS etc

I think I've made up my mind and will pre-order tomorrow. Word on the street is that it will start at 8am as it will be midnight in San Francisco. Just need to decide on white or black now


----------



## Alex_225

When you read up in more depth the changes they have made to the 5 you can see where the detail is. 

Couldn't expect anything too revolutionary in terms of looks and how it works but in terms of improvements, it seems to be better to use in every sense.

The only thing that's a bit of a pain is the new port in the bottom. As a design it's significantly better but shame to make redundant so many sound docks and adapters people use their phones on.


----------



## Junior Bear

Tthey have got round that by supplying a dock adaptor to suit the old style


----------



## Dizzle77

Junior Bear said:


> Tthey have got round that by supplying a dock adaptor to suit the old style


Still going to set you back £25-30 per adapter though.
http://store.apple.com/uk/browse/home/shop_iphone/iphone_accessories


----------



## Gruffs

But to make it wider, you make it un-portable.

I don't want anything wider in my jeans pocket and i don't wear skinny jeans.

I don't want Tablet functionality in my phone. I want to be able to do most things OK and some things exceptionally. What would a wider screen achieve?

As for the connector, it'll still be attached to a USB connector on the other end of the wire, what's the issue. You could argue that with the uptake of Airplay, docks are obsolete anyway.

Not as big a deal as it's made out to be IMO.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Gruffs said:


> But to make it wider, you make it un-portable.
> 
> I don't want anything wider in my jeans pocket and i don't wear skinny jeans.
> 
> I don't want Tablet functionality in my phone. I want to be able to do most things OK and some things exceptionally. What would a wider screen achieve?
> 
> As for the connector, it'll still be attached to a USB connector on the other end of the wire, what's the issue. You could argue that with the uptake of Airplay, docks are obsolete anyway.
> 
> Not as big a deal as it's made out to be IMO.


Exactly!. My SGS2 is as big as a phone needs to be, but it still resembles a bathroom tile in size and is often difficult to pull out of my jeans front pocket. The size of the iphone5 will be just perfect for me:thumb:


----------



## martin_46

Yup I agree that the iPhone 5 looks and sounds good, not amazing but good.

I'm due an upgrade and will be going for the iPhone 5 so looking forward to the 21st September


----------



## 182_Blue

LeadFarmer said:


> Exactly!. My SGS2 is as big as a phone needs to be, but it still resembles a bathroom tile in size and is often difficult to pull out of my jeans front pocket. The size of the iphone5 will be just perfect for me:thumb:


My S3 doesnt feel good in the hand, its a two handed affair to type anything, maybe the iPhone 5 is just what i need, i am talking myself into buying one LOL.


----------



## Dizzle77

LeadFarmer said:


> Exactly!. My SGS2 is as big as a phone needs to be, but it still resembles a bathroom tile in size and is often difficult to pull out of my jeans front pocket. The size of the iphone5 will be just perfect for me:thumb:





Gruffs said:


> But to make it wider, you make it un-portable.
> 
> I don't want anything wider in my jeans pocket and i don't wear skinny jeans.


Could people stop talking about bulges in their trousers pls 

I wasn't talking SG3 screen size, just something slightly wider than current iP5. I do think browsing has the edge on bigger screens. I reckon there is still room to go slightly wider without sacrificing portability.

As I said though, I'm probably going to order tomorrow. Be nice just having faster data (HSDPA+) and better battery life to be honest.


----------



## Alex_225

martin_46 said:


> Yup I agree that the iPhone 5 looks and sounds good, not amazing but good.


That's my thinking on it as well, looks like a good upgrade from the 4 and 4S so I'll go for one as my contract is due up in a month or two.

I've not doubt it will do what all Apple products appear to do.....they just work!


----------



## Gruffs

Just wondering if there will be a Lightning to Thunderbolt lead?


----------



## Rob_Quads

Gruffs said:


> Just wondering if there will be a Lightning to Thunderbolt lead?


doubtful due to the extreme cost of thunderbolts leads. It would not really give you anything extra over the current lead. OK maybe slightly faster but then make a USB3 lead and make it $25 cheaper than the equivalent thunderbolt cable


----------



## ClarkeG

Does anyone know what way the apple store pre order works. I want to buy the phone outright from an apple store, if I pre-order one tomrrow does this effectively "reserve" one device for me at my local apple store or do they post one out to you on day of release?

Thanks
Clarke


----------



## 182_Blue

ClarkeG said:


> Does anyone know what way the apple store pre order works. I want to buy the phone outright from an apple store, if I pre-order one tomrrow does this effectively "reserve" one device for me at my local apple store or do they post one out to you on day of release?
> 
> Thanks
> Clarke


It gets posted out to you so you have in on the day of release (as long as they have the stock)


----------



## Adrian Convery

What time on Friday do pre orders start? Is it 12 o clock tonight? Also how do you know if when you're pre ordering it you will get it for the 21st?


----------



## 182_Blue

Adrian Convery said:


> What time on Friday do pre orders start? Is it 12 o clock tonight? Also how do you know if when you're pre ordering it you will get it for the 21st?


It says 8 am on the Apple website, it tells you when your pre ordering for, last time i did it though it took me an hour and half to buy mine due to heavy traffic.


----------



## adammcs

Will be getting one  

Bit annoyed about the connector as won't now work with the car but I'm sure someone will come up with a solution soon enough


----------



## Rob_Quads

adammcs said:


> Bit annoyed about the connector as won't now work with the car but I'm sure someone will come up with a solution soon enough


Yeah thats one thing i am wonder. Will it work with my kenwood head unit. I guess the video won't now but not sure if it uses "iPod out" or something else?


----------



## devoted

It won't be long until eBay is flooded with copies of the connector for 99p


----------



## Rob_Quads

Rob_Quads said:


> Yeah thats one thing i am wonder. Will it work with my kenwood head unit. I guess the video won't now but not sure if it uses "iPod out" or something else?


...and it looks like it won't work with our Kenwood unit as it uses the analog audio out


----------



## Gruffs

adammcs said:


> Will be getting one
> 
> Bit annoyed about the connector as won't now work with the car but I'm sure someone will come up with a solution soon enough


Is there a USB on the other end?

Just a lead swap then.


----------



## Kerr

Junior Bear said:


> Tthey have got round that by supplying a dock adaptor to suit the old style





Dizzle77 said:


> Still going to set you back £25-30 per adapter though.
> http://store.apple.com/uk/browse/home/shop_iphone/iphone_accessories


It still won't work with many docks and hifi with the adaptor.

It won't work with your BMW either.


----------



## ianFRST

-R- said:


> It gets posted out to you so you have in on the day of release (as long as they have the stock)


but when i went to the apple store for the 4, people who didnt reserve one, had no chance, but lots of people were in a queue who DID reserve one, and purchased instore

i dont want one delivered, i want to collect :lol:

dont think ill get one till xmas


----------



## rr dave

The nano sim is what I want to know about - I have been in contact with orange regards to how quickly I can get a nano sim and my number ported to it but they are clueless on the subject.

I dont want to pre-order the phone to find out I have to wait weeks on a bloody sim from orange! 

Does anyone know if the nano sim would work in other phones via a sim adaptor? 
The contact section size looks similar perhaps slightly smaller?

I just had to send my htc away for repair and it was fine in the sense i took sim out and put it in an old phone to make do. Not so easy with the 5 by the looks of it.


----------



## devoted

If its the same sim as in the 4s then you can carefully cut the sim you have now to make it fit... Trust me this works -) YouTube it


----------



## Avanti

devoted said:


> If its the same sim as in the 4s then you can carefully cut the sim you have now to make it fit... Trust me this works -) YouTube it


It's not the same as the sim in the 4s though, it's even smaller.


----------



## Rob_Quads

devoted said:


> If its the same sim as in the 4s then you can carefully cut the sim you have now to make it fit... Trust me this works -) YouTube it


Its not the same. The Nano-sim is thinner so its not just a case of trimming it down.
I'm pretty sure most will have them in store to pickup on the day of release.


----------



## rr dave

Here is a pic to show the difference in sims.

5 - nano
4, 4s - micro
3gs - sim card


----------



## Will-S

I called Orange today as well. They did not know anything about the nano sim. Said they would have to wait until it is released to determine which type of sim.
I told them all over internet that it is nano sim, but I guess it is jut their internal communication that is taking it's time to kick in.

Local Apple store said if you buy sim free then you need to get a sim from your provider. If you upgrade with them in store, they will give you a sim.


----------



## S63




----------



## silverback

S63 said:


> First Look: iPhone 5 - YouTube


brilliant :lol:

nano sim  what a pain in the ****.


----------



## LeadFarmer

devoted said:


> If its the same sim as in the 4s then you can carefully cut the sim you have now to make it fit... Trust me this works -) YouTube it


See post 227


----------



## winrya

Incase it hasn't been discussed, if you're on three just pop into the shop and they'll give you a nano sim.

Mine swapped over within an hr and they gave me a set of adapters so it can be used in any phone. Just need to order it in the morning


----------



## devoted

LeadFarmer said:


> See post 227


Oops, ok I'll crawl back into my little hole now lol


----------



## rr dave

winrya said:


> Incase it hasn't been discussed, if you're on three just pop into the shop and they'll give you a nano sim.
> 
> Mine swapped over within an hr and they gave me a set of adapters so it can be used in any phone. Just need to order it in the morning


Thats good news then

If three can do it so can the rest


----------



## 182_Blue

winrya said:


> Incase it hasn't been discussed, if you're on three just pop into the shop and they'll give you a nano sim.
> 
> Mine swapped over within an hr and they gave me a set of adapters so it can be used in any phone. Just need to order it in the morning


I spoke to O2 today and they said they can't do anything till the phones are shipped ?!, sounded like rubbish to me.


----------



## shane_ctr

im due an upgrade next month, How much do you recon you will be paying for phone on an 18 month contract paying £30 a month


----------



## Kerr

shane_ctr said:


> im due an upgrade next month, How much do you recon you will be paying for phone on an 18 month contract paying £30 a month


The iPhone is always costly on contract and with the cost of all mobile phones getting higher, they all want to get you on 24 month contracts.

18 months at £30 I'd expect the phone to cost about £300


----------



## shane_ctr

Kerr said:


> The iPhone is always costly on contract and with the cost of all mobile phones getting higher, they all want to get you on 24 month contracts.
> 
> 18 months at £30 I'd expect the phone to cost about £300


Cheers dude the reason i ask is i have a Samsung Galaxy S2 and think its worth about £220ish so wouldn't cost alot to have the new iphone


----------



## winrya

rr dave said:


> Thats good news then
> 
> If three can do it so can the rest


You'd certainly hope so.


----------



## 182_Blue

Anyone else sat hitting refresh LOL ?


----------



## 182_Blue

Got one


----------



## Dizzle77

Done. Use the IOS Apple Store app. seems to be up before website

32gb Black pre-ordered


----------



## Dizzle77

Happy I had the app installed. Weirdly the webpage still isn't loading for me


----------



## 182_Blue

I did it through the apple store app on my ipad, straight in, the website seems to still be busy/ closed


----------



## Miglior

i keep getting a timeout error when i check out on the app.


----------



## 182_Blue

Miglior said:


> i keep getting a timeout error when i check out on the app.


Its getting busy i guess, keep going , last time with the 4s it took me nearly 2 hours, i have just ordered another though and it was fine so keep trying.


----------



## Miglior

got a feeling ive got an old card registered to my account. cant even swap payment method whilst the store is offline. great. should have done that yesterday!


----------



## 182_Blue

Miglior said:


> got a feeling ive got an old card registered to my account. cant even swap payment method whilst the store is offline. great. should have done that yesterday!


Yeh i thought ahead, added new card, changed my old address !! added quick checkout !, can you get into itunes to change card ?


----------



## Dizzle77

-R- said:


> Yeh i thought ahead, added new card, changed my old address !! added quick checkout !, can you get into itunes to change card ?


Yeah I enabled Express checkout too the other day.



Miglior said:


> got a feeling ive got an old card registered to my account. cant even swap payment method whilst the store is offline. great. should have done that yesterday!


Like R said try changing card in iTunes. For what it's worth maybe try calling Apple or see if you can get family/friends to do it for you.


----------



## rr dave

No joy on the apple site but straight in on the app and ordered just after 8.

Glad i have the use of a 3gs just now otherwise I would still be waiting on the site "updating" 

Looking forward to my first iphone, now just have to hope orange get me out a nano sim asap!


----------



## Rob_Quads

Looks like the main shop is working fine.


----------



## Will_G

Yeah I got into the main shop straightaway, once I found out the price of the 64gb model decided against it though. One thing I noticed was that if I took the phone and the 30 pin adapter it wasnt shipping until october but phone only was shipping on 21st.


----------



## Ric

Preordered my white 32gb delivery next friday 

shipping slipped to 2 weeks already.


----------



## 182_Blue

carbonangel said:


> Preordered my white 32gb delivery next friday
> 
> shipping slipped to 2 weeks already.


Interesting, they didnt sell out as early last time ?


----------



## Ric

-R- said:


> Interesting, they didnt sell out as early last time ?


They had display supply issues a few month ago according to the rumor sites with sharp, perhaps they didn't have many for initial release.


----------



## Miglior

Shaun, got it sorted this morning at about 8.20 via the app.

Got a black 32gb on the way. My last iPhone (4s) was white, dont know why i ordered a white one. Never really liked them!


----------



## Rob_Quads

More information about the lightning adapters are coming out. They will proved analog audio out via the 30 pin connector but not to those using the "iPod Out" function. They adapter includes chips in them to produce the analog out.

I think until people start using them no-one will know what will or won't work.

Hopefully the china ebay copies will quickly appear


----------



## 182_Blue

Miglior said:


> Shaun, got it sorted this morning at about 8.20 via the app.
> 
> Got a black 32gb on the way. My last iPhone (4s) was white, dont know why i ordered a white one. Never really liked them!


Yeh i went for black this time, the last iphone was white and my current S3 is white, now to sell the S3 and get myself a 02 nano sim


----------



## Davemm

Have pre ordered mine will wait and see what happens now


----------



## Will_G

Some discussion on 4G on the BBC

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-19586067

"The iPhone 5 is the first of Apple's handsets to support 4G, but it has been optimised for just three spectrum bands - the 1800MHz band, which EE has been allowed to use for 4G services, the 850MHz, which doesn't work in the UK, and the 2.1GHz band, which currently only supports 3G services.

Apple has taken the view the 800MHz and 2.6GHz bands, for which O2 and Vodafone and other operators will be able to bid at auction in spring 2013, are not "developed enough", according to Matthew Howett, an analyst with research firm Ovum."

"3 is the only other UK operator who has the opportunity to launch 4G services that will work with the new iPhone. It recently bought some of Everything Everywhere's 1800MHz spectrum although it is not allowed to launch services until September 2013."


----------



## Rob_Quads

Contract pricing now appearing. Hmm do I just go for a 12/24m contract with Vodaphone who i can get work discount though. Costs around £7 less per month to go for a 24m over a 12 month contract


----------



## Serkie

Pre-ordered mine from Apple this morning for next Friday.  

Need to get a nano-sim now, I'm out of contract so can pick from the relevant providers. Any recommendations on deals?


----------



## Buck

Serkie said:


> Pre-ordered mine from Apple this morning for next Friday.
> 
> Need to get a nano-sim now, I'm out of contract so can pick from the relevant providers. Any recommendations on deals?


3 - fantastic service/performance with my current iPhone4 and only £12 pcm for a good package.


----------



## Hasan1

Just put my upgrade in for 1 just now I should have it in 30 days I was told


----------



## Hasan1

Serkie said:


> Pre-ordered mine from Apple this morning for next Friday.
> 
> Need to get a nano-sim now, I'm out of contract so can pick from the relevant providers. Any recommendations on deals?


Don't know how right what I about to say is. I was told that the nano sim is only needed for 4g and will more then likely cost more to get 4g


----------



## Serkie

Buck said:


> 3 - fantastic service/performance with my current iPhone4 and only £12 pcm for a good package.


Hmm... just tried my 3 Mobile MiFi in the house for the first time and I get no signal.

Everything Everywhere maybe?


----------



## adammcs

Hasan1 said:


> Just put my upgrade in for 1 just now I should have it in 30 days I was told


Who was that with?? I wanna upgrade with O2 I assume need to go to shop on 21st


----------



## Davemm

I upgraded mine through orange on-line, they have taken the money and said they will text me every 3 days to keep me up to date

24 month plan and £36 a month with the handset costing £109.99


----------



## Hasan1

adammcs said:


> Who was that with?? I wanna upgrade with O2 I assume need to go to shop on 21st


Tmobile over the phone


----------



## m1pui

Serkie said:


> Pre-ordered mine from Apple this morning for next Friday.
> 
> Need to get a nano-sim now, I'm out of contract so can pick from the relevant providers. Any recommendations on deals?


Worth considering if either do nano-sims;

giffgaff (30 day contracts)
£10 for 250mins and unlimited data/texts
£15 for 400min & unlimited data/texts

Tesco Mobile
£12.50 for 250mins, 5000 texts, 1GB & unlimited BT Openzone wifi


----------



## Rob_Quads

watch out for GiffGaff and unlimited data - I think that's all about to be changed and they will be restricting it like the others. There are posts on the forums from GiffGaff to that effect.

Fingers crossed my Vodaphone upgrade goes through as I got quite a good deal. Then will either cancel my Apple order or just sell it. Will wait till next week and see how long the order time is on them


----------



## Buck

Serkie said:


> Hmm... just tried my 3 Mobile MiFi in the house for the first time and I get no signal.
> 
> Everything Everywhere maybe?


Yep - Good coverage (I'm suprised re 3 - who are you with now?)


----------



## Buck

Made me smile


----------



## Matt.

m1pui said:


> Worth considering if either do nano-sims;
> 
> giffgaff (30 day contracts)
> £10 for 250mins and unlimited data/texts
> £15 for 400min & unlimited data/texts
> 
> Tesco Mobile
> £12.50 for 250mins, 5000 texts, 1GB & unlimited BT Openzone wifi


I didn't know Tesco did that sim only contract.

That's what I get now but I pay £25 per month with the 4s on a 12 month contract ending in October.

If they don't offer the 12 month contract with the 5 then I'll buy it sim free and have the sim only from Tesco.


----------



## kh904

People Love The iPhone 5 Even If They're Shown An iPhone 4 (VIDEO)

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2012/09/14/people-love-the-iphone-5-_n_1883140.html

:lol:


----------



## 182_Blue

kh904 said:


> People Love The iPhone 5 Even If They're Shown An iPhone 4 (VIDEO)
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2012/09/14/people-love-the-iphone-5-_n_1883140.html


See post 268, its already been posted, thanks for taking the time to post though :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Anyway, has anyone had any luck getting info on the o2 Nano sim ?


----------



## Derekh929

O2 Business still no prices and i'm know after seing apple side by side comparison thinking it aint worth the cash screen same width but just longer not mutch apart from prosessor? if they ask me for cash it a no go not worth it and i'm a hard core Apple fan i think they are taking us for a ride me be wrong and will wait to see, might be better switching network i think


----------



## kh904

-R- said:


> See post 268, its already been posted, thanks for taking the time to post though :thumb:


Damn it! I haven't had a chance to read the last few pages! :lol:


----------



## DW58

-R- said:


> Anyway, has anyone had any luck getting info on the o2 Nano sim ?


x2 - or any other for that matter.


----------



## Hasan1

-R- said:


> Anyway, has anyone had any luck getting info on the o2 Nano sim ?


No on O2 but tmobile told me it would be in the box and to look out for it as its so small


----------



## 182_Blue

Yes i guess all those buying from the likes of orange and o2 directly will be OK, its the sim free people who buy from Apple that will have an issue.


----------



## Rob_Quads

I am sure you will be able to walk into any shop and get them. O2 had stock when the 4 came out so I am sure they will have this time round. Voda have confirmed they already have a pile ready to do.


----------



## buckas

Any reason why you can't pre-order it on o2? but you can on the other 3?


----------



## Derekh929

buckas said:


> Any reason why you can't pre-order it on o2? but you can on the other 3?


Know i called yesterday and today site say's pre order soon would it be they are waiting to pitch deals after they see what is going on , big mistake as i'm feed up of O2 for coverage poor in NE Scotland T Mobile here i come if i take the plunge


----------



## DW58

Derek - how's Orange down your way, it's certainly got the best for me - I'd been with Vodafone for best part of 20 years and dumped them last year because of poor coverage compared to Orange/T-Mobile.


----------



## buckas

orders being taken through o2 website now, upgraded to 64gb


----------



## Derekh929

DW58 said:


> Derek - how's Orange down your way, it's certainly got the best for me - I'd been with Vodafone for best part of 20 years and dumped them last year because of poor coverage compared to Orange/T-Mobile.


All the family apart from me on Orange T Mobil and far better coverage than mine O2 poor imho


----------



## DW58

I've no experience of anything except Orange/T-Mobile, Vodaphone & BT (part of a deal with my internet, not sure which actual provider). We only get Orange at home.


----------



## Kerr

I'm on Orange and it is pretty good in Aberdeen. 

However I do find T mobile faster for data so I usually set my phone to run on the T Mobile network. 

Managed to get out my Vodafone contract early as Vodafone is heavily oversubscribed in Aberdeen and quite often I could be frozen out the network or have no data. 

Was the same city centre Edinburgh and Glasgow. 

Speaking to guys I work with and many from north of Aberdeen, T Mobile seems to be the preferred network.


----------



## Derekh929

buckas said:


> orders being taken through o2 website now, upgraded to 64gb


What deal did you get really annoyed i called them on 12th and also reg interest online no notice of this very poor when did it go live? thanks Derek


----------



## buckas

£26pm £400 handset - loads of choices online now on O2 website upgrade page


----------



## Derekh929

buckas said:


> £26pm £400 handset - loads of choices online now on O2 website upgrade page


Thanks i will call them tomorow ask to go through to customer retentions to see if can get them to drop hand set cost sometimes works if not i will wait for a while i think, thanks Derek


----------



## Will_G

Good luck Derek just had a look online now after seeing this post and only the black 16gb is showing in stock as such and it's even 3 weeks delivery. Everything else is showing out of stock.


----------



## mattyoakley

http://www.airportal.de/How_to_cut_Mini_and_Micro_SIM_to_Nano_SIM.pdf


----------



## mattyoakley

i pre ordered iphone 5 on fri, im with tmobile, they said pop into my local store on friday and theyll swap my micro sim for a nano sim. sweet!
OH is on tesco mobile, and tesco store said pop in next week for a swap.
seein as im one of the lucky ones who got the £0 a month glitch from tmobile last year! thansk HUKD!


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> Good luck Derek just had a look online now after seeing this post and only the black 16gb is showing in stock as such and it's even 3 weeks delivery. Everything else is showing out of stock.


No rush Will daughter wants my phone that's the only reason getting in early , i will hold tight if don't get an email next week from O2


----------



## Matt.

m1pui said:


> Worth considering if either do nano-sims;
> 
> giffgaff (30 day contracts)
> £10 for 250mins and unlimited data/texts
> £15 for 400min & unlimited data/texts
> 
> Tesco Mobile
> £12.50 for 250mins, 5000 texts, 1GB & unlimited BT Openzone wifi


Where is this Tesco deal?

I can't find it and it's not in the brochure in store.


----------



## Jordi17

Been waiting months for this phone then found out it would be £237 to cancel my current contract with Vodafone (300 mins,ultd texts , 250mb) and then 529 for the iphone so that would be 766 before I've even got a sim only 1 month rolling contract:/ I use the 250 mb way to early so was hoping for giffgaff/orange deal!


----------



## mattyoakley

Matt. said:


> Where is this Tesco deal?
> 
> I can't find it and it's not in the brochure in store.


http://shop.tescomobile.com/sim-onl...contract[]=1&minutes-min=100&minutes-max=3000


----------



## m1pui

Matt. said:


> Where is this Tesco deal?
> 
> I can't find it and it's not in the brochure in store.


Pretty much slap bang in the middle of the iPhone sim only tariff page. I dunno how you could miss it :lol:


----------



## adammcs

O2 website saying 3 weeks for delivery  **** that I'll go to shop friday


----------



## luke123

Just come across Apple Usa website and they sell the iphone 5 for $199.00. How comes its so much cheaper?


----------



## Rob_Quads

That's the on contract price. Apple handles most of the the contract sales in the US unlike in the UK where the operators deal direct


----------



## Will_G

Because in the US they are signing up to a 2year phone contract at the same time


----------



## martin_46

Ordered mine with Three, £89 for the Iphone 5 - 32GB 
£39 p/m with unlimited internet and tethering, 2000 mins, 5000 texts and 2000 Three minutes. Can't wait for it to be delivered on Friday :thumb:


----------



## luke123

I phoned orange yesterday they said it would for me £400 to end my contract and £320 to change to a new contrat to get the ip5  have 1 year left


----------



## Will_G

luke123 said:


> I phoned orange yesterday they said it would for me £400 to end my contract and £320 to change to a new contrat to get the ip5  have 1 year left


Just wait for the 5S then :thumb:


----------



## martin_46

Will_G said:


> Just wait for the 5S then :thumb:


Indeed, the iPhone 5 ain't that much better so no point spending a heap to have a small upgrade :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

luke123 said:


> I phoned orange yesterday they said it would for me £400 to end my contract and £320 to change to a new contrat to get the ip5  have 1 year left


Im in the same boat.

Why dont you get a nano sim card from Orange (when they eventually release them) and have your details transferred over to it. Then buy the iphone5 from Apple sim free. Put your nano sim in and your away. Then sell your current phone. Then, when your contract with Orange expires, just get a sim only deal from wherever is doing a good deal.


----------



## Dan_Mol

Pre ordered from apple on Fri, arrives this Fri. Nano sim from O2 today, and swapped ready and waiting now :lol:


----------



## edthedrummer

Per-ordered from Vodafone as an upgrade. I presume a nano-sim will be packaged within the parcel?


----------



## Crash Master

Can I swop my sim from the 4 into my new 5?


----------



## Buck

Crash Master said:


> Can I swop my sim from the 4 into my new 5?


No. 4 is a micro-SIM. 5 is a nano-SIM


----------



## Crash Master

So how do I keep the same number?

Pre-ordered direct from Apple but the4 is on Vodaphone?


----------



## 182_Blue

Dan_Mol said:


> Pre ordered from apple on Fri, arrives this Fri. Nano sim from O2 today, and swapped ready and waiting now :lol:


Where did you get your Nano sim


----------



## 182_Blue

Crash Master said:


> So how do I keep the same number?
> 
> Pre-ordered direct from Apple but the4 is on Vodaphone?


O2 do it online for you maybe vodaphone do, if not then just ring vodaphone use with both sim deails and they do the swop for you, you will of course need to get a nano sim and if you go into a shop they should do it for you.


----------



## Will_G

You'll have to go in and get a nano sim from them and arrange to get your number switched over


----------



## Spoony

Been considering it, seems 3 offer the best deal. What is their network like?

I've been O2 for 10 years but they can't get close to the 3 deal.


----------



## Beancounter

Being lazy here , what's the best deal people have found for a completely new Iphone5/contract.

I'm happy to do 24 months and would need unlimited text, plenty of minutes, say 2000+ and a healthy chunk of date 1GB +

Looking at T-mobile currently (or EE, whatever they are called), is there anything better. Not heard great things about 'Three' so have never looked at them.


----------



## Th3Doctor

http://www.stuff.tv/news/apple-news...processor-benchmarked-–-beats-the-competition


----------



## LeadFarmer

Just ordered my nano sim from Orange:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3708614#post3708614


----------



## 182_Blue

Waaaahhhhooooooo, Got my Nano sim from the o2 shop in Nottingham


----------



## Will_G

Finally got a text today from O2 saying to go online to get the iPhone 5. Shame the deals been on that long that all are now on delayed delivery


----------



## Dan_Mol

Text swap to 20220 if on O2 rather than the web swap if doing it yourself, takes 2mins. Website often doesn't work after waiting hrs.


----------



## LeadFarmer

^^ Does Orange have a similar service?


----------



## Dizzle77

My iPhone 5 ordered from Apple finally changed to shipped


----------



## Junior Bear

Anyone runnin iOS6 yet? Mines just updating now


----------



## DW58

I'm going to leave it a few days. Toying with a factory re-set on my iPad2 first as it's seen very heavy use over the past fifteen months.


----------



## Will_G

i'm just downloading it now too, one thing I've just really noticed is the amount of extra stuff the apps download. For the update to work wirelessly you need 2.5gb free which I dont have.


----------



## chewysrixp

IOS 6 is downloading and updating for me now.


----------



## Matt.

Still can't believe Tesco haven't released any details yet!


----------



## cypukas

:thumb:


----------



## Matt.

What's that for?


----------



## m1pui

He's spamming threads from the looks of it.


----------



## Junior Bear

All done

Some nice new features tbf, Siri launching apps could come in handy

New maps is brilliant too


----------



## Derekh929

Matt. said:


> Still can't believe Tesco haven't released any details yet!


 spoke on chat online this is details you want

http://phone-shop.tesco.com/tesco-mobile/images/content/Banners - content pages/iPhone5_tariffs.jpg


----------



## cypukas

I will get my one on friday


----------



## Matt.

Derekh929 said:


> spoke on chat online this is details you want
> 
> http://phone-shop.tesco.com/tesco-mobile/images/content/Banners - content pages/iPhone5_tariffs.jpg


Not what I was hoping for! Looks like I'll get it sim free when it comes in stock then.


----------



## Avanti

Matt. said:


> Not what I was hoping for! Looks like I'll get it sim free when it comes in stock then.


What was you hoping for?
Deduct the cost of the handset and the tariff is costing near £20pm , so it's not a bad deal without the long 24 month minimum term.


----------



## Th3Doctor

http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/09...mpaign=Feed:+TheNextWebApplicious+(TNW+Apple)


----------



## Junior Bear

I hate the way the status bar goes grey in ios6


----------



## Junior Bear

Th3Doctor said:


> http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/09...mpaign=Feed:+TheNextWebApplicious+(TNW+Apple)


Those people are paid well to be positive about it


----------



## Dizzle77

The phone is not even out yet, but there are a few tech sites who have reviewed the phone, who say that the anodised metal band around the black iphone 5 gets scuffed easily under normal use. The white variant only has a stainless ateel band, so doesn't suffer from this problem.

I suppose we'll find out for sure in a day or two. Hopefully they just had some duff handsets.









http://www.pocket-lint.com/review/5989/apple-iphone-5-phone-review


----------



## Junior Bear

Even the 4s metal band gets worn

Mine has had a case on since new and rarely taken off, yet the dust that can get behind has sort of sanded away at the brushed effect and turned places shiny


----------



## Dizzle77

The band around the 4 and 4S is made from stainless steel. Under normal use this will just get marks and scratches.

From what I understand the difference with this anodised metal band is that the layer on top just simply comes off, revealing a bare metal underneath. 

I dont like phone cases, but use a bumper on my iPhone4 mainly because of the signal issues I experienced. I also have a clear film protector around the metal band, so mine is fine.

With the iphone 5 I have ordered though, I intend leaving it naked, which is why I'm hoping the anodised layer wont easily come off. Even so I don't think users should have to use a case/bumper because of something like this


----------



## Matt.

Avanti said:


> What was you hoping for?
> Deduct the cost of the handset and the tariff is costing near £20pm , so it's not a bad deal without the long 24 month minimum term.


In all fairness, it isn't a bad deal.

Last year, it was £330 for the handset and £25 per month for 12 months.

This year, £400 for the handset and £30 per month. It just seems more when you first look at it.

I will wait for the deals to be confirmed, and will probably buy Sim Free and get a sim only deal from Tesco for £12.50 per month.


----------



## Gruffs

Anodising is Very thin.

You effectively have a £500 thing in your hand. Treat it like a DSLR or an expensive watch and it will be fine.

Or, accept it's a phone and will get marked.


----------



## Th3Doctor

Junior Bear said:


> Those people are paid well to be positive about it


Yep every single one of the reviewers hate the phone and only states its good because they were paid :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PaulN

Just ordered my iPhone 5 32g from o2, 

£36 p/m 24 months £199.99 for the phone. Similar deal as when i got the 4 the only difference is unlimited calls now and an extra 500mb data so im happy. Ill flog the 4 to as near as possible cover the new phone. Thhe Nano sim comes with it.

Fingers crossed thats a pre-production phone as that anodising looks poor. If it could but uncliped and replaced happy days but i wont stand for poor anodising, Apple would just keep seeing me until i was happy.

Paul


----------



## Beancounter

^^^ I've just taken out a similar priced deal on T-mobile for my son.

£36 p/m with 2000 minutes and unlimited texts/data over 24 months and £269 for the 64GB Iphone5. 

Seemed to be fairly competitive when I was looking around and I wanted something with loads of text/data as I know that will get used more than the minutes. Breaking it down into a Sim only contract and phone purchase for a like for like only saved a few £'s, so didn't seem worth it.


----------



## Junior Bear

What's the fair use policy on the data with that?


----------



## Beancounter

^^^ On the 'Full Monty' tariff there is no fair usage policy 

From the site....
"Our Full Monty plans will give you unlimited use of our internet on your phone service when you're in the UK. This means you can use as many MB/GB as you like and no fair use policy will apply. Please note, internet on your phone excludes using your phone as a modem (tethering) and network traffic controls apply. Your peer to peer file sharing experience will also be slower during peak hours. Remember, you can only use your SIM card in a mobile phone and you'll need internet coverage, check it at t-mobile.co.uk/streetcheck. To be clear, this means if you try to use your SIM in a mobile broadband enabled device you won't be able to get online. If you choose a BlackBerry phone from us, you’ll also get BlackBerry Mail and BBM free (usually £5 a month) too. No fair use policy applies to the BlackBerry Mail booster."

It's a shame you cannot tether, but I'm not sure what networks allow you to now, without wanting the shirt off your back!


----------



## Serkie

Just got a nano sim in the O2 store on Oxford Street, London. They are handing them out at the door.


----------



## james_19742000

I have gone for a 16gb 5, 16gb is plenty for me, mainly just some photos, a couple of videos stored, plus music and thats about it, then obviuously apps etc, but I have had to stay on o2, was hoping to go onto three but the service round here is rubbish I was on it a few years ago and it was like being back in analogue days in the early 90's! At least with o2 I get a rock solid signal throughout the house on phone and 3G, the 4G doesnt bother me yet, I dont live anywhere near a 4G enabled area when that goes live with EE so no need to worry about that, the 1GB of data is plenty as at home I can use wifi and when out and about can use wifi hot spots where possible, so plenty of data.

I bought a 4S from Apple on 2 year finance and a £10 per month giff gaff sim PAYG, so that was costing me about £34 per month, so with the £99 down on the phone I get the £36 per month contract, plus when through buymobilephones.net my wife 'recommended' me so £20 cheque coming from them plus £30 from quidco, so thats £50 off the phone, so will sell the 4S and pay off the remaining finance, job done, for the sake of about £2 per month it just seems so much more simple!!!

Lets hope the 5 is a great phone, but that anodised band is worrying me, if mine marks or wears easily then my local Apple store will be seeing plenty of me, as an item costing over £500 should not suffer from a defect such as that!


----------



## LeadFarmer

deleted


----------



## Rob_Quads

You might want to cover your SIM number


----------



## LeadFarmer

Rob_Quads said:


> You might want to cover your SIM number


Good point, thanks. Image deleted for now.


----------



## edthedrummer

If I have preordered it, am I right I'm thinking they should arrive tomorrow? Or will they be dispatched tomorrow?


----------



## Will-S

Your order with Apple will tell you when delivery is. Mine isnt due until 01 October even though I ordered 9am last Friday


----------



## edthedrummer

Preordered with Vodafone.


----------



## Gizmo68

Possibly be here tomorrow then.
(Vodafone offer £10 for every week it is delayed)


----------



## Dan_Mol

:driver:


Will-S said:


> Your order with Apple will tell you when delivery is. Mine isnt due until 01 October even though I ordered 9am last Friday


Unlucky :doublesho


----------



## Will-S

edthedrummer said:


> Preordered with Vodafone.


Did they not send a confirmation email? I spoke to Apple and they said within an hour of pre order being available the delivery date was pushed out a week


----------



## Ric

Mine still says delivery tomorrow


----------



## edthedrummer

Will-S said:


> Did they not send a confirmation email? I spoke to Apple and they said within an hour of pre order being available the delivery date was pushed out a week


Sent a confirmation email/text, then nothing. Logged on to track order and it says it's been selected ready for dispatch but that it hasn't been dispatched.


----------



## Gizmo68

edthedrummer said:


> Sent a confirmation email/text, then nothing. Logged on to track order and it says it's been selected ready for dispatch but that it hasn't been dispatched.


Likewise, think the best we can hope for is Saturday ... at the earliest.


----------



## Willows-dad

I pre-ordered mine with Vodafone at 8:30 am last Friday and estimated delivery is Monday, but they won't confirm it until its been dispatched.


----------



## Miglior

Mines on the way to me, hopefully have it in the morning. Last tracked at tamworth


----------



## Willows-dad

Just got a confirmation email to say my phone will now be with me tomorrow. Result!


----------



## SteveyG

Come on then, lets see them guys...


----------



## simonjj

6.00 this morning outside the Apple store in Bath, couple of hundred waiting for 8.00am opening.


----------



## Ric

Mine is out for delivery


----------



## silverback

carbonangel said:


> Mine is out for delivery


thats the way to do it.standing outside a shop in the **** down rain like a sad act,however,IS NOT,the way to do it :lol:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care

Wax Attack said:


> 6.00 this morning outside the Apple store in Bath, couple of hundred waiting for 8.00am opening.


I was going to pop down there this morning to see if I could get my hands on a phone but think I will give it a miss now after seeing that photo


----------



## SteveyG

silverback said:


> thats the way to do it.standing outside a shop in the **** down rain like a sad act,however,IS NOT,the way to do it :lol:


Agreed. Does it REALLY matter if you get it a few hours later?


----------



## Miglior

Wax Attack said:


> 6.00 this morning outside the Apple store in Bath, couple of hundred waiting for 8.00am opening.


wow screw that! Id rather chew my arm off!


----------



## simonjj

I did queue when the iPhone 4 was released because there were only 20 or so people in front of me and bought 2 and made a healty profit selling one one eBay, but this time i'm waiting a few weeks.


----------



## Rob_Quads

The IP5 does feel much lighter than I was expecting. Its much closer in size to the IP4 than I was expecting.


----------



## Avanti

Rob_Quads said:


> The IP5 does feel much lighter than I was expecting. Its much closer in size to the IP4 than I was expecting.


You have the handset? 
Is that all you can say about your new £500 purchase?  
Basically is it worthy of the hype or should people stick with a 4s?


----------



## Ric

i just popped into Tmobile to get my Nano sim and stopped by apple while i was there to have a look (delivery not till this afternoon) and it looks very nice, the fit and finish is amazing.

It does feel Too light though to me lol.

Apple in meadowhall the queue was very small and the stack of iphones on the genius counter was in the hundreds for sure.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Whether its worth the upgrade depends on the cost. Personally I would not have spent much on upgrading but got a offer that was saving me money over switching to SIM only.


----------



## Gizmo68

Avanti said:


> Basically is it worthy of the hype or should people stick with a 4s?


Stick with the 4S, now if you had an older model then it's a different story IMO.


----------



## Matt.

They had plenty at Meadowhall then?

I wonder if they can reserve one.


----------



## Miglior

boom!


----------



## Fordy_ST500

there is a white 64gb one on ebay, its at £941 with 40 minutes left!!! how can people not want to wait a week or so to save themselves £250?? baffles me!

_*IT SOLD FOR £1,201.09 - WHAT THE HELL!!!*_

next iphone release, im buying 5.. and selling 4 make enough to pay for my own & MORE!!


----------



## adammcs

Got mine love it  very light looks much better in black 

They need to get updating apps


----------



## rr dave

Got phone and nano sim delivered at the same time, everything up and running.

Going from Android to to Iphone very happy so far, recently I have been using swmbo old 3gs as a second phone and had a load of apps etc on it and love how everything jas just restored to the new phone with ease.


----------



## Rob_Quads

Ebay does show people are completely mad. Makes me think I should have kept my Apple order and flogged it on ebay.

That said there are a lot of scam merchants on there and also the ebay/paypal fees are quite a bit on those sorts of sales.

You see the same on other things too. People will often pay more than new for 2nd hand stuff


----------



## Over The Rainbow

I was first in que for the local o2 store (managed to speech our way into the shopping centre around 6am before they let non apple people in)  Glad because they only had 2 64gb blacks I think. The apple queue was into the hundreds at the time. Got an apple/apple juice and an apple breakfast bar for my troubles and was out of there by 8:15. To be fair there was only 10 people in the o2 queue when the store opened at 8am. Most of the queues are for sim only which i think only the apple store is doing today.

I was due an upgrade from the 4s since july so just didnt want to risk not getting it and im up at those hours anyways!


----------



## edthedrummer

Got mine today. Gorgeous!! Long overdue an upgrade with my trusty old 3GS. Only major downside is my nano sim needs activating and the website takes too long to respond.


----------



## silverback

anyone just see the news segment on the buggy apple maps ?


----------



## [email protected]

heard areas are wrong swindon for example and a farm showing as an airport


----------



## Will-S

Bound to need some fixes, it is new to market.

I have had at least 3 updates to Google maps in the last two months


----------



## 182_Blue

The Maps is pretty dire on the Satellite parts !!!, i have downloaded google earth which is nice, wish i could get google maps.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

From CNET.



> First into the Apple Store in London's Covent Garden was Ryan Williams. When I spoke to Ryan he had just emerged triumphant, clutching two iPhone 5s, still in their plastic wrap.
> 
> "We've been queueing here for about a week -- a week exactly, to raise money for Cancer Research UK," said Ryan. He and his queue buddies auctioned an iPhone 5 on eBay just before the phone went on sale, for just over £1,000.


I'd love to know what sorts of jobs these people do that allows them to queue outside a shop for days. Fair enough this guy raised money for charity but still, queueing for a week for a phone :lol:. As I said earlier in thread, it's like cultism :devil:. When we get the next annual Ipad release I have half a mind to order 2 and flog one on Ebay, cheapest Ipad ever :thumb:.


----------



## Kerr

Laurie.J.M said:


> From CNET.
> 
> I'd love to know what sorts of jobs these people do that allows them to queue outside a shop for days. Fair enough this guy raised money for charity but still, queueing for a week for a phone :lol:. As I said earlier in thread, it's like cultism :devil:. When we get the next annual Ipad release I have half a mind to order 2 and flog one on Ebay, cheapest Ipad ever :thumb:.


He probably works for and is paid by the charity.

I was shocked to learn how much one of my ex neighbours was paid to work for a charity.

Isn't that what many people already do with apple products? Buy them, or get them on contract to sell?

I heard earlier 250 iPhone 5s were stolen by an employee.


----------



## Will_G

-R- said:


> The Maps is pretty dire on the Satellite parts !!!, i have downloaded google earth which is nice, wish i could get google maps.


Just use safari to get your google maps still. Then save the bookmark on your home screen :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue

Will_G said:


> Just use safari to get your google maps still. Then save the bookmark on your home screen :thumb:


Cheers, I sorted this just after I posted as I googled it.


----------



## RP84

Got mine delivered today.. and i think i am the only one in the world whos doesnt work 

Screen is unresponsive...


----------



## evogeof

Got our 2 today


----------



## jlw41

evogeof said:


> Got our 2 today


show off  :lol:


----------



## evogeof

jlw41 said:


> show off  :lol:


64 and a 32g too


----------



## Dan_Mol

Got my two yesterday, I went black but seeing GF's white wish I'd stuck with white.

Very nice, thin, light feels bit like a toy in comparison to my old 4S.


----------



## Darlofan

RP84 said:


> Got mine delivered today.. and i think i am the only one in the world whos doesnt work
> 
> Screen is unresponsive...


Never mind you can still comment on how light it is!!


----------



## Th3Doctor

Got mine yesterday morning 32gb in white - upgrading from an iPhone 4. Phone is a work of art and incredibly fast. It is undeniably the best iPhone yet - not sure about best smart phone as I have little experience with the competition. In short Apple have made a beautiful product that's a real joy to use. 

I suppose Because they design the hardware and software to work in perfect sync the end user gets a very slick piece of bulletproof tech. Top marks apple, can't fault it.


----------



## Avanti

Th3Doctor said:


> Got mine yesterday morning 32gb in white - upgrading from an iPhone 4. Phone is a work of art and incredibly fast. It is undeniably the best iPhone yet - not sure about best smart phone as I have little experience with the competition. In short Apple have made a beautiful product that's a real joy to use.
> 
> I suppose Because they design the hardware and software to work in perfect sync the end user gets a very slick piece of bulletproof tech. Top marks apple, *can't fault it*.


What even with the mapping saga?


----------



## Gizmo68

Avanti said:


> What even with the mapping saga?


But that's an app issue rather than a fault with the phone.


----------



## RP84

Darlofan said:


> Never mind you can still comment on how light it is!!


lol

all sorted this morning. had to go apple store


----------



## Avanti

Gizmo68 said:


> But that's an app issue rather than a fault with the phone.


I never said it was a fault with the phone, let's requote what the poster had said
"*I suppose Because they design the hardware and software to work in perfect sync the end user gets a very slick piece of bulletproof tech*. Top marks apple, can't fault it."

I'm not anti Apple , or pro smasung , in fact I have an apple product but not samsung, but the most talked about device is not the bullet combination the blinkered may have many believe, the form factor of the 4 onwards is nice though.


----------



## Gizmo68

Yes it's a shame that the google maps *app *does not (yet? if ever?) work on iOS 6, I don't use the maps *app *anyway - I have used the google maps website twice in 18 months but even then I found it was sufficient, maybe if I had the google maps app I would of used it more often? actually thinking about it I don't think I would of.
Give it time and there will be an alternative for those that use it I'm sure, even if it not google maps.

As a phone, it is a nice bit of kit and feels very nicely made, more so now they have an aluminium rear.

I am certainly no apple fanboi, but I appreciate quality when I see it.


----------



## Avanti

Gizmo68 said:


> Yes it's a shame that the google maps *app *does not (yet? if ever?) work on iOS 6, I don't use the maps *app *anyway - I have used the google maps website twice in 18 months but even then I found it was sufficient, maybe if I had the google maps app I would of used it more often? actually thinking about it I don't think I would of.
> Give it time and there will be an alternative for those that use it I'm sure, even if it not google maps.
> 
> As a phone, it is a nice bit of kit and feels very nicely made, more so now they have an aluminium rear.
> 
> I am certainly no apple fanboi, but I appreciate quality when I see it.


Some of the SE have aluminium chassis, but yes pity about the short sightedness , as it was a feature bragged about on the launch of iOS6, especially as they have removed google maps from te standard pack, TT is a chargeable app to perform the function so I suppose it would never be included to compete.


----------



## Derekh929

Matt. said:


> Not what I was hoping for! Looks like I'll get it sim free when it comes in stock then.


More on know and £229 for 16gb with £21.50 month and enough data and stuff for me with O2 i might bite


----------



## Matt.

Is that on a 24 month contract?


----------



## Derekh929

Matt. said:


> Is that on a 24 month contract?


Yes 24month for me seemed excellent


----------



## james_19742000

For the first time ever I bought an apple product on launch day, wife said to me a few days ago 'that new iPhone comes out Friday doesn't it? As its your birthday why not go and get it' so as it was my birthday I did, that was the only reason. Went in to my local O2 store at 9.30 and no queues, no hassles, just done the deal and walked out 30 mins later, has it changed my life, NO, can I live without it, YES, but, is it a good phone, it appears so, nice and fast, looks good but with anything new the app developers will take a few weeks to update existing apps to the new native screen etc and once that has been done it will be another huge improvement again. Overall it seems like a nice bit of kit, did I need it, probably not but as it happened to coincide with my birthday I thought why not, that's all, but overall so far quite impressed and pleased.


----------



## Th3Doctor

Avanti said:


> What even with the mapping saga?


The map saga. Like most tiny glitches apple have from time to time, has yet again been blown out of all reasonable proportion by the likes of the daily mail and other 2 bob daily rags

The truth of the matter is somewhere in between. The maps are brand new to apple. I think we should all give them the benifit of the doubt and see how they run with it. Only time will tell if it will ever rival google maps.

Maps aside, the phone is a real peach and hilariously faster than its quad core android rivals. See that's what I was refuring to regarding what can be done when soft/hard ware design are carried out by the same company.


----------



## Will_G

Honestly that's our pitch? Maps was one of the new big things you've got the biggest company in the world taking on probably the second biggest. Problem is google know what they are doing. It's been a major failure in the launch of their new phone that most people are using safari to get to google maps. Yes the maps are new to apple but come on tomtom have been on the market long enough to sort it out.


----------



## PugIain

Derekh929 said:


> More on know and £229 for 16gb with £21.50 month and enough data and stuff for me with O2 i might bite


So you buy the phone then pay 700 some quid on a 2 year contract?


----------



## Avanti

Th3Doctor said:


> The map saga. Like most tiny glitches apple have from time to time, has yet again been blown out of all reasonable proportion by the likes of the daily mail and other 2 bob daily rags
> 
> The truth of the matter is somewhere in between. The maps are brand new to apple. I think we should all give them the benifit of the doubt and see how they run with it. Only time will tell if it will ever rival google maps.
> 
> Maps aside, the phone is a real peach and hilariously faster than its quad core android rivals. See that's what I was refuring to regarding what can be done when soft/hard ware design are carried out by the same company.


I would'n't class it a tiny glitch if it reaches the headline news, you say it is blown out of proportion, but not everything about apple is perfect and people can say bad things about some aspects of the products, no point being blinkered about it.
Let's see if someone ends up on a railtrack due to poor mapping?
I'm still using a mid range single core handset and speed does not seem to be an issue.
By the way I'm not slagging the handset it is a nice looking device but then there are many other nice looking handsets too. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti

Derekh929 said:


> More on know and £229 for 16gb with £21.50 month and enough data and stuff for me with O2 i might bite


So it seems you are paying for the airtime upfront and then paying for the handset over 24 months.


----------



## 182_Blue

Other than the maps which TBH is quite a silly thing to do on Apples part (but not a problem to me as i dont really use it and for when I do I have added the web version) I am enjoying owning an Apple phone again, feels like home


----------



## Steve Burnett

I got mine yesterday. I'm still waiting to find the advantage of the new phone v iphone4. I only got mine as I was 6 months over my initial 18 month contract. Tbh not worth it so far.


----------



## Gizmo68

I am surprised Steve, I also came from from the iPhone4 and with my limited use of the iPhone5 so far what I have found to be better are:

Feel - much nicer in the hand, the aluminium rear feels lovely, it is much lighter as well.
Screen - larger screen is better.
Faster - Much quicker when browsing, using tapatalk, other apps etc.
Siri - remains to be seen if this will be a gimmick or useful, so far it's looking useful.
Panorama camera - very cool, won't be used very often... but when it is!!

These are the differences _I _have found better in just 1.5 days, there will no doubt be more (I purposly tried not to include iOS 6 improvements)


----------



## Willows-dad

I love mine. Upgraded from the 4 as my contract had just run out. Everything is better. I mainly use it for taking pictures and surfing dw, so it's perfect. The wi-fi is so much faster and everything a lot clearer. Siri is handy for opening up web pages and fun for now. All stuff I didn't really need, but now it's here I love it. I do use maps quite often, but haven't had to yet so maybe that might annoy me. But there was a time when I had to drive without maps or a sat nav, back in the olden days!


----------



## Davemm

well got mine all up and running and everything seems ok so far. not much better than the iphone 4 but certainly worth the upgrade. 


has any one got a case for their phone yet, if so which one and whats it like ?


----------



## LeadFarmer

Thinking of getting an Otterbox Commuter case, Ive heard their Defender case is very good but rather bulky.


----------



## Gizmo68

I bought a black leather case last Friday when I pre-recorded the phone, it arrived on Tuesday and fits really snugly, I am impressed it is equally as good as a £25 case I bought for the iPhone4, the differance being this one was just £3.49 including postage!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230850749442?var=530077055779&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Dizzle77

I received my black iP5 yesterday. Opened up the box and it two chips on the metal band leaving the silver metal underneath exposed. Not happy with that, so it's going back. 

Going to grab a white one instead since these seem less susceptible to these faults. 4 weeks waiting time though 

Going to carry on using my jailbreaked iP4 on IOS5.1.1 for now. No intention of updating that to IOS6 just yet anyway. Hopefully by the time I get my replacement phone, Google Maps app will have been released. Maybe even IOS6 untethered jailbreak for the new iP5 also......but I doubt it


----------



## Edward101

Just ordered the Otterbox Commuter case, so will come in time for getting the 5. Luckily my contract ends the 26th so perfect timing. Not sure how much of an upgrade it will be over my 4 but I have had the 4 since its release date so it is showing 2 and half years of use now.


----------



## Th3Doctor

Is that the one with the huge hole on the back that reavels the apple logo?


----------



## LeadFarmer

Dizzle77 said:


> I received my black iP5 yesterday. Opened up the box and it two chips on the metal band leaving the silver metal underneath exposed. Not happy with that, so it's going back.


Loads of identical reports from other unhappy customers on certain forums. Some have had success when phoning Apple to complain and to arrange return of their phone, stating they dont want a replacement but will buy a diferent brand of phone instead. Apple have then sent them a free gift as compensation, such as a Superdrive, or expensive earphones if they stay with Apple iPhone.

Worth a try, but if you want to try and blag a free gift then do it over the phone with Apple sales number, not instore. If you just want to swap for a new phone then just go into the store.


----------



## LeadFarmer

Edward101 said:


> Just ordered the Otterbox Commuter case, so will come in time for getting the 5. Luckily my contract ends the 26th so perfect timing. Not sure how much of an upgrade it will be over my 4 but I have had the 4 since its release date so it is showing 2 and half years of use now.


Where did you order it from please?


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Derekh929 said:


> More on know and £229 for 16gb with £21.50 month and enough data and stuff for me with O2 i might bite


Got a link for this by any chance???


----------



## Dizzle77

LeadFarmer said:


> Loads of identical reports from other unhappy customers on certain forums. Some have had success when phoning Apple to complain and to arrange return of their phone, stating they dont want a replacement but will buy a diferent brand of phone instead. Apple have then sent them a free gift as compensation, such as a Superdrive, or expensive earphones if they stay with Apple iPhone.
> 
> Worth a try, but if you want to try and blag a free gift then do it over the phone with Apple sales number, not instore. If you just want to swap for a new phone then just go into the store.


cheers. Been looking at those threads on macrumors and seems loads of people affected.

I'll give Apple a call


----------



## Edward101

LeadFarmer said:


> Where did you order it from please?


www.mobilefun.co.uk

Never used them before but the black 'Commuter' case was in stock. Not a cheap case but want to make sure its protected well. Not a cheap phone!

Hopefully there a decent company, they say it will be dispatched tomorrow and sent by royal mail 1st class so hopefully will have the case on Tuesday


----------



## jonnyMercUK

jonnyMercUK said:


> Got a link for this by any chance???


Please


----------



## S63

Reading my favourite tecchy site Gizmodo it appears there are numerous complaints that the new phone is too light.


----------



## Avanti

S63 said:


> Reading my favourite tecchy site Gizmodo it appears there are numerous complaints that the new phone is too light.


I'm surprised with so few grams between them that anybody really notices the weight difference.


----------



## Derekh929

hone-shop.tesco.com/mobile-phones-and-sim-cards/pay-monthly-phones/pay-monthly-phones-listing.aspx?manufacturer=Apple&model=iPhone+5+16GB&networkProvider=&contractLength=&price=0&ratingScore=0&PAGE_NUMBER=1#paging=Apple&model=iPhone+5+16GB&networkProvider=&contractLength=&price=0&ratingScore=0&PAGE_NUMBER=3#paging

Tesco phone shop on tesco.com best i have seen for me


----------



## Kerr

S63 said:


> Reading my favourite tecchy site Gizmodo it appears there are numerous complaints that the new phone is too light.





Avanti said:


> I'm surprised with so few grams between them that anybody really notices the weight difference.


If people are able to notice the difference between an ounce so easy, they probably do too much drugs.

Which also explains why they've got one in the first place.


----------



## Bero

S63 said:


> Reading my favourite tecchy site Gizmodo it appears there are numerous complaints that the new phone is too light.


What a strange and silly (imho) complaint?! Why is light a bad feature unless you're using it as a dumbbell.

Although there is no huge change in weight I think the perceived difference is larger as the phone had a bigger surface area.

The biggest benefit of lightness will be the reduction in force when your phone inevitably departs your hand and heads towards the floor at 9.81m/s^2. It should save a good few screens!


----------



## DW58

I've heard many complaints of phones being too heavy/too large (are you listening Samsung), but never too light :lol:


----------



## Ric

maybe they are just running out of things to complain about, Gizmondo has hated apple since they got ****ed for buying that stolen iphone 4 prototype


----------



## jamest

Bero said:


> What a strange and silly (imho) complaint?! Why is light a bad feature unless you're using it as a dumbbell.


It isn't a silly complaint. When I had my old Nokia 3330, I had to replace the battery as it wasn't lasting very long so I bought a new one off eBay which not only had a high capacity that the original but was small and lighter. The phone lost is sturdiness and it never felt right afterwards.

Of course there is a difference if people are moaning about a couple of grams but some people do like a little bit of weight behind it. Not being able to feel my Nokia in my pocket kept on having me worried that I had lost it. I think my HTC Desire is my ideal size and weight for a phone.


----------



## Beancounter

Whahoo, just stuck an order in for one of these at work  and the one I ordered for my son will be here tomorrow


----------



## Edward101

Just picked up my iphone this morning in Cambridge (the 16gb in black)  Luckily they had just got a delivery come in! Apparently they got around 30 32gb white iPhones in today.


----------



## PaulN

Got mine today delivered to work, ordered Thursday not really bothered when I got it but pretty rapid turn around. 

Got the 4 sold so cost me nothing to upgrade apart from a long contract which I need anyway.


----------



## Edward101

PaulN said:


> Got mine today delivered to work, ordered Thursday not really bothered when I got it but pretty rapid turn around.
> 
> Got the 4 sold so cost me nothing to upgrade apart from a long contract which I need anyway.


How much you sell your 4 for?? Assuming you didn't sell it privately - sold mine with 02 recycle for £141 which isn't bad I reckon as my 4 I got on the day of launch. I think that was the best price online. Well I hope so now


----------



## Derekh929

Well mine ordered well pleased asked O2 for my Pac code and i got iphone 5 £180 and 250min Unlimited Text 500mb data , free wifi and O2 to O2 calls and 10 free numbers first month free on 24 months and £24 per month inc vat for 23 months well pleased as old phone worth £140 so total deal £552 for 23 months and £180 total £732 over 2 years less £140 so £592 how does that sound i'm well pleased


----------



## MA3RC

I managed to sell my iPhone 4 (2 years old) last week for £215 which is a pretty good return on what I paid for it


----------



## Hasan1

Got my iphone 5 the day it come out from t mobile. Today the post man pat brings me another 1 what do I do


----------



## LeadFarmer

Bit the bullet today and ordered a black 32gb from Apples online store. Due to be delivered at the end of October!! Its going to be a long wait.


----------



## Junior Bear

Hasan1 said:


> Got my iphone 5 the day it come out from t mobile. Today the post man pat brings me another 1 what do I do


Keep it for a few months, if nothing gets said sell it


----------



## Beancounter

^^^ Sorry, that is completely immoral.
Send it to me and I will return it to T-mobile for you   .........:lol:









Seriously, I agree with Junior, lay low and see if they claim it back, if not, sell it on :thumb:


----------



## Hasan1

Junior Bear said:


> Keep it for a few months, if nothing gets said sell it


I've not opened it. Just thinking its joint to come back and bite me on the bum


----------



## MA3RC

I pre ordered mine on 15th Sept with a 2-3 week delivery date. My account is still saying processing order... Grrrr so I rang apple today to check up on it and they said it will be with me by Tuesday at the latest. Im fed up of waiting now! Wish I'd queued up instead of "Pre Ordering"


----------



## david g

Currently we are with O2 and they want £395 for me to upgrade to IPhone 5 now or I can upgrade for free in January , so looks like January to me


----------



## Bero

Hasan1 said:


> I've not opened it. Just thinking its joint to come back and bite me on the bum


Legally there is little they can do - anything delivered to your home with your name on it that you did not order can be treated as a gift.


----------



## Kerr

Hasan1 said:


> Got my iphone 5 the day it come out from t mobile. Today the post man pat brings me another 1 what do I do





Bero said:


> Legally there is little they can do - anything delivered to your home with your name on it that you did not order can be treated as a gift.


I'm sure it isn't quite as simple as that. I've seen the same question before and this was the response that was given.

It was taken from a consumer law site.



> Goods sent to a person who has not requested them. The person receiving the goods does not have to pay for them. After 6 months the goods become the property of the person who received them. If the receiving party contacts the sender and asks for the goods to be picked up (and they are not), the receiving party becomes the owner of the goods after 30 days. Before the receiving party becomes the owner they must look after the goods and not dispose of them.


----------



## PaulN

Edward101 said:


> How much you sell your 4 for?? Assuming you didn't sell it privately - sold mine with 02 recycle for £141 which isn't bad I reckon as my 4 I got on the day of launch. I think that was the best price online. Well I hope so now


Sold it last night for £200 I had gone to Aplle in the hope of replacing it for a brand new one as it had a small yellow screen bleed but they wasnt interested. The chap was still well chuff cause it was as new, mark free.

I think between £150-£220 is a fair price for the 4 higher for the 4s.


----------



## PaulN

So what does everyone think about the 5 then?

Ive been using mine for a week now, the weight is great, the size nice and the siri is great, been sending texts using that for a few days.

The Panoramic shot feature is stunning, im going to try a 360 shot later but a 270deg pic is flawless.

still not sure about the black sides and back, it shouts out youve got a new phone which id prefer didnt happen, might get a cover just for that. (I always use a leather wallet) BTW Samsung Galaxy s2 wallet fits the 5 from mobile fun, why they couldnt be bothered to simply check the phone sizes is beyond me.

Overal, nice upgrade from the 4, not needed though. But hey it didnt cost me anything and my contract is better!


----------



## Dizzle77

LeadFarmer said:


> Bit the bullet today and ordered a black 32gb from Apples online store. Due to be delivered at the end of October!! Its going to be a long wait.


I ordered mine on the morning pre-orders started, but had to return it for a refund due to metal band being scuffed and anodised metal peeling.

I placed another order online, but expected delivery was 17 - 24th October. As an alternative option you should try to reserve one in store using http://www.apple.com/uk/retail/iphone/

Basically the page allows you to go on between 9am-5pm (I think weekdays only) and reserve one at your local Apple store. If you're lucky, you will receive an email in the evening telling you you can pick one up the next day. I did it every morning for a week including yesterday, then last night I received an email saying that they had reserved one for me. Popped over at lunchtime today to pick it up. Just need to cancel my online order now 

Might as well give it a go. Nothing to lose and you might just get a phone quicker :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Cheers Dizzle :thumb:. Ive been trying that but not had any luck. No harm in keeping trying i guess.


----------



## PaulN

Anodising update:

I know a fair bit about anodising, Sulphuric, hard, and hard with PTFE coatings so was hopeful apple knew something too.

On the early pics i was worried the colour looks as if it was very thin but still ordered a black. anyway i think its safe to safe the anodising is very poor on the sides, Ive now noticed very small mark on it and im treating mine with kid gloves.

Ill wait a few weeks and see how it goes but will return it when i hope they have sorted the anodising.

Just for information, Sulphuric Andosing is about 0.007-0.014mm thick and should be ok to handle a little rough treatment. Hard Anodising is 0.020-0.027mm and should widthstand scratching with a screw driver....

On the Iphone 5 imo is a very poor anodising thicknes.

Time for a full cover!!!!!!

PaulN


----------



## Davemm

PaulN said:


> Anodising update:
> 
> On the Iphone 5 imo is a very poor anodising thicknes.
> 
> Time for a full cover!!!!!!
> 
> PaulN


problem is on my old iphone 4 the steel band went shiney in places due to the case moving and rubbing the same will happen with the 5


----------



## MA3RC

Just had the email to say mine's been shipped  Monday! CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## Will-S

PaulN said:


> Anodising update:
> 
> I know a fair bit about anodising, Sulphuric, hard, and hard with PTFE coatings so was hopeful apple knew something too.
> 
> On the early pics i was worried the colour looks as if it was very thin but still ordered a black. anyway i think its safe to safe the anodising is very poor on the sides, Ive now noticed very small mark on it and im treating mine with kid gloves.
> 
> Ill wait a few weeks and see how it goes but will return it when i hope they have sorted the anodising.
> 
> Just for information, Sulphuric Andosing is about 0.007-0.014mm thick and should be ok to handle a little rough treatment. Hard Anodising is 0.020-0.027mm and should widthstand scratching with a screw driver....
> 
> On the Iphone 5 imo is a very poor anodising thicknes.
> 
> Time for a full cover!!!!!!
> 
> PaulN


I phoned Apple regarding this and they said unless it happens within a few days of receiving a new phone, it is not covered by warranty! Only solution is to get a good cover


----------



## MA3RC

Delivered Today   Can't wait to get home now


----------



## Dizzle77

Davemm said:


> problem is on my old iphone 4 the steel band went shiney in places due to the case moving and rubbing the same will happen with the 5


Get one of these : http://www.bestskinsever.com/iphone-5-skin

The total body skin has pieces of clear film that you apply to metal band as well. I had their film on the rear and sides of my iphone4 with a bumper on top for the last two years. Got my iphone 5 now, so I removed the bumper and film from my iphone4. The metal band looks as good as new


----------



## Dizzle77

How not to open an iphone 5


----------



## IanG

Got mine today 64Gb iPhone 5 in black/slate so far very happy with it


----------



## LeadFarmer

Well I ordered my iPhone5 at beginning of October and I finally received it a few days ago. It's great to have an iPhone again having switched from the iphone3gs to the SGS2 last time.

I bought a macbook recently so having an iPhone as well really works perfectly. Love the photo stream function, and having them bog synched to iCloud is a great feature. Overall I'm really pleased with it


----------



## BoostJunky86

IanG said:


> Got mine today 64Gb iPhone 5 in black/slate so far very happy with it


Find the battery life ok?
Mines seems rubbish compared to the 4?


----------



## IanG

Well after coming from Desire HD the battery life is superb I'm getting around a day and a half from a full charge.

I'm on 3 and the signal sems pretty solid and the phone isn't constantly hunting for a signal like the DHD used to do on Vodafone which usually killed the battery in around 8 hours.


----------



## Gizmo68

The battery is worse on the 5 than the 4 from my experience, sure you can get all weekend+ out of a charge, yet midweek there are days I need to charge it before I get home.


----------



## BoostJunky86

Gizmo68 said:


> The battery is worse on the 5 than the 4 from my experience, sure you can get all weekend+ out of a charge, yet midweek there are days I need to charge it before I get home.


Agreed. But no idea how you get all weekend out of one lol!

I leave home at around 7-7:30. And find by the journey home it's either flat or at most it's been 35%. Which I know as soon as I get home that last an hour playing on forums or the dreaded fleabay


----------



## Gizmo68

I do only get all weekend out of it whilst I am at home however…. so it basically is hardly used.


----------



## BoostJunky86

Gizmo68 said:


> I do only get all weekend out of it whilst I am at home however…. so it basically is hardly used.


I assumed you'd meant cause it was used less ;-)


----------



## LeadFarmer

Love the sat nav app. I was saving my free £70 itunes voucher (from buying a macbook) so I could buy the TomTom app, but wont be bothering now. Though it doesnt work so well in landscape as the direction banners take up most of the screen. 

The only big difference between the iphone ap and a real TomTom is that it doesnt give an on screen arrival time, and doesn't zoom into junctions. But other than that its perfect for me


----------



## Junior Bear

I love the day nav when it can find a location


It seems to struggle with perfectly written local addresses


----------



## Ravinder

My iphone 5 has just arrived and it works fine. My only concern is if you kind of gently slap the top of the phone to your hand, it kind of sounds very delicate and makes a little faint rattle. I'm concerned something may be loose inside and it'll break easily. I'm gonna go check out another Iphone 5 in a shop and see if that does it. Does anyone else's here have the same symptom? Thanks.


----------



## IanG

Ravinder said:


> My iphone 5 has just arrived and it works fine. My only concern is if you kind of gently slap the top of the phone to your hand, it kind of sounds very delicate and makes a little faint rattle. I'm concerned something may be loose inside and it'll break easily. I'm gonna go check out another Iphone 5 in a shop and see if that does it. Does anyone else's here have the same symptom? Thanks.


Apparently its the lense in the camera and is normal

I notice the same thing when I got mine


----------



## Ravinder

Juct read up on it. Apparently they all do it. Thanks.


----------



## Gizmo68

iOS 6.01 is out.

Maps seems to have improved (where I live used to be all pixelated, I can now get a good view of the area).


----------



## LeadFarmer

The new Sky+ app is quite good, you can use your iPhone as a remote control to operate your sky box - fast forward, rewind etc. Can also update your sky planner vis the iPhone.

http://www.sky.com/mysky/latestnews.../introducing-the-new-sky-plus-app-for-iphone/


----------



## Dixondmn

anyone waiting for the iPhone 5s.. i wonder if it'll get NFC?


----------

